# Cycle Buddies May / June 2021.



## Sharry

A thread for everybody cycling in May / June 2021.

good luck

Sharry x


----------



## Blodyn76

Finally i can post on a thread that i know i'll see through!!

After a few false starts we're finally heading into round 4.


Fly out on the 17th of May, it's a banking cycle so we can treat the endo and transfer later - hopefully.


----------



## Fyfey

Hey Blodyn... it’s me AGAIN!! How many times have we cycled together now? Lol
Let’s hope this is the last time!!!
I start injections in around a week... starting DR on CD 2 this time round... so hopefully going for ER/ET the end of May time! Good Luck!!
F x


----------



## Blodyn76

Aw Fey, no way! I honestly thought you'd be done and dusted and at third of the way through a pregnancy by now, what happened at the beginning of the years cycle? 

I'm just doing an embryo banking round, hoping to do another in July and then start transfers the end of September, beginning of October, fully medicated with no period for the first one at least. x


----------



## NJR

Hi ladies,

I'm hopefully having FET towards the end of May, depending on scans/tests and of course, Covid! 

Blodyn, where are you flying to? My clinic's in Greece, so I've been checking travel updates almost constantly.


----------



## mouse80

Hi fyfey and Blodyn I’m also joining this thread after my last round was cancelled due to nothing growing after 10 days of max stims! I’m just waiting for my period (feel like this cycle is going to go on for weeks and weeks!) before starting round 10. I never thought I would be doing 10 rounds of ivf! Nice to have you guys to cycle with and fingers crossed surely we are due a bit of good luck!


----------



## mouse80

Hi NJR too! Where are you doing your cycle?


----------



## Blodyn76

Hi NJ, my clinic is in Thessaloniki, we've cycled with them 4 times already, get pregnant but the foetus doesn't stick around past 8 weeks. I have adeno so its expected, i'm 44 now so not expecting big things anymore.  Where are you cycling? I got all excited when i booked my flights on Monday only for them to come through and cancel today. I'm about to book with Aegean tonight and go via Heathrow... bit of a bugger as i'll have to travel from North Wales before we even start! 

Oh blimey, you're back in again too Mouse, have you cycled since you were supposed to FET? It's been a while, sorry! You've done a fair few cycles now?


----------



## Fyfey

Hey All, 

wow Mouse, you’re back as well! It really is so lovely to see you and Blodyn again, but not in the best circumstances eh?
Trying to recollect what’s happened to me this year... I had to get a biopsy done in Feb.. after 4 weeks of downregging my lining was still really thick! So that was a bugger, all was ok with biopsy though... thankfully! That was a worry, I tell ya!
So then I had to wait on my next period.... I contacted the clinic on CD1, only for them to contact me on CD 5 to say I’ve to start downregging on CD2 this time, so I had completely missed that month... so awaiting Af once again and will start injections on CD2!
Welcome NJ, how are you feeling about this cycle? Have you done a FET before?
Take Csre 
f X


----------



## mouse80

Fingers crossed your flights are ok Blodyn. Must be such a pain travelling with all the covid stuff. Do you have to get tested etc on the way back? Hopefully they will have removed the quarantine by then.

fyfey I hope the DR goes ok this time.

NJ have you managed to book flights etc? I can only imagine how tricky the organisation is in covid times.

since my cancelled fet in feb we managed to transfer in March but on a thin lining. It resulted in a chemical pregnancy. Then I did a fresh cycle in March (7 eggs only 2 mature and ended up with 1 early blast -bfn). I went straight into another fresh in April but we cancelled last week due to my ovaries basically just refusing to grow anything! So that was a waste of a lot of cash! I’ve struggled to get a straight answer from my consultant about whether back to back fresh cycles mean I’m becoming resistant to the meds but I’m starting to think perhaps this is having an impact. Anyway I decided to ditch the April round and just wait for my cycle to kick in and then start on my next period. I’m now on cycle day 22 and still no sign of ovulation so guessing I won’t be starting stims till at least mid may.


----------



## NJR

Blodyn, I'm also with a clinic in Thessaloniki and I have adeno too, and we're flying with Aegean! What dates are you hoping to go there? Our flight out is the 19th if all goes to plan, and transfer will hopefully be 21st/22nd.

Mouse - the organisational stuff is a bit of a nightmare, especially with Covid. I'm trying not to let it get on top of me, and focussing on mental/physical health. Back to back fresh cycles sounds rough. 

Fyfey - not my first transfer, I've had one miscarriage in 2019 then 2 failed transfers last year. That's so frustrating that your clinic didn't get back to you early enough. Have you been with them for a while


I had some immune tests done this week, which all came back fine. I'm trying not to worry about the lining scan, as it's still quite far away, but we've had things go wrong with it before - never lining problems, but they've found ovarian problems that have meant my hormones aren't in the right place for an FET, so we've had to cancel everything at the last minute, which is a real pain when flights are involved, not to mention all the disappointment.


----------



## NJR

OMG, Blodyn I've just had the same flight problem as you - Aegean e-mailed to say they'd cancelled my flights. I've re-booked with BA, as the prices had come down, but it's still more expensive. So annoyed, as we'd changed our car hire and accommodation bookings to fit with the awkward Aegean times, now we'll have to change them again!


----------



## Fyfey

Happy weekend all!
How are we all?
Aww no what a nightmare with the flights... I don’t think I could do what you guys are doing, I find it stressful enough and my clinics only half an hour away! Take me hat of to you ladies! 
NJR - I’ve been with my clinic since 2010, so yeah a long time!!!! Haven’t been cycling since 2010, first cycle wasn’t until 2014, due to numerous problems and delays... my first fresh transfer in 2014, resulted in my now 6 year old! 
I’m now on CD2, so injections started this morning, I will have a baseline w/b10th May and take it from there....
stay in touch 
F x


----------



## NJR

Fyfey - you're right the flights and extra stress isn't great but we really didn't like the clinics we contacted here :-( How are the injections going? That's the worst part of the treatment for me, I hate needles! My poor OH has to do it, and cope with me crying after.


----------



## Blodyn76

Crikey, i forget how fast these threads go when they get going! 

Fey, what a mare, have they offered you anything to improve your lining, viagra even? Great news on starting meds on time though. That must have been massively frustrating. 

Mouse, would they not consider a luteal phase stimulation? They could have carried on going and collected later on, the initial stim is used as a bit of a warm up? 

NJ, I'm with Embryoclinic, are you with them, Newlife or Embryolab? Where do you stay? I've got this ace hotel on the other side of the airport - wellness santa resort, if we had to quarantine on arrival i'd airbnb it, but given we don't - I'm totally making the most of the beach! I'm aiming to fly out on the 15th or so and stay for just over a week, hubby is flying out on the 18th, providing it all works with flights. I'm like a woman possessed checking out the guidance and restrictions. Gove is apparently with Israel at the moment looking at their vaccination app. Cutting it fine if they want it up and running like they said by the 17th. Argh, it's all so frustrating! I've not started looking at booking my flight again yet - but was looking at Agean. Could get interesting. I suppose given i'm reasonably flexible it will make it a fair bit easier. So long as hubby is there for TESE, thats all that matters.


----------



## NJR

We're with Embryolab. We always do Airbnb, because I cut out gluten and dairy before transfers, so we need to have a kitchen for making our own meals. We used to stay close to the clinic but we stay in Pereia now, the beach is so lovely, and it's really convenient for everything. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed we get there. Hopefully flying out on the 19th for a week.


----------



## Blodyn76

Thats totally where we stay, it's the main hotel on the sea front. We get the water bus to the city, though i expect it's a fair walk to Embryolab if you were to do that, you're a little closer so taxis aren't too extortionate? I'm weary of car hire there, I've never seen such crazy driving, though i live in North Wales so unless it's a bank holiday we don't see many cars! haha I've noted in the news today Greece are expecting an agreement on the covid passport so PCR testing isn't needed before the 17th of May, so thats promising. 

I'm lactose intolerant, wheat and yeast - which pretty much rules out most gluten. I had tolerance testing a few years ago which even ruled out eating eggs, something i did most days to get my protein intake up. I've found it reasonably manageable as most of the restaurants on the sea front are fresh and so long as i don't have dressings i cope ok. I noted it had a major impact on my periods when i started addressing it. I've added magnesium supplements in the last few months (no-one tells you it's a co-factor for vitamin D) and thats had an impact too. I've actually managed to work right through a period the last couple of months which is really impressive for me. Anyway, i'm totally going off on a non related area.


----------



## Blodyn76

Suddenly gone quiet? 

Just booked flights and hotel - with 14 days to go, the cost on them would be quite something if they cancelled now. Long range forecast checked, 23-25 degrees on average - I'll totally take that!


----------



## Lawreann

Good evening all,

I hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend. I have just rejoined fertility friends after having 5 years out. We are getting ready to do a FET end of may beginning of June. 😬
I just wanted to say hello to you all. I’m going to go back now and read all the messages.
Wishing everyone lots of baby dust xxxxx


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Ladies, I hope we are all doing fine this holiday weekend!  

Blodyn - my lining struggles to thin down... I think it’s got a lot to do with my super light and short periods! 
Did you get your flights for the 15th then?

NJR - have you booked flights yet? How are you feeling?

Mouse - how are you doing?

Lawreann - Oh good luck with the FET, where are you cycling about? Have you started meds yet? Or are you doing a natural cycle?

AFM -Not much to report - I’m now on day 9 of down regulation injections, few headaches but apart from that, I don’t feel much different! I’m desperate for side effects! After struggling to DR the past 2 cycles, I just want it to work this time!!!! Question ladies, when you have ever injected, do you do it in your stomach or thigh? I’m sure years back when I done it, I opted for thigh! Now I’m doing stomach... surely that wouldn’t make much difference? Anyone know? 
I’ve not got an appointment through for my baseline yet, but expecting it sometime from 10th May.

take care all
f x


----------



## NJR

Hello, 

How is everyone?

Fyfey, I always inject in stomach. Weirdly, I also do left side only, because it's more painful on my right side for some reason. I think it's supposed to be better in stomach, but some places say thigh is fine too.

Blodyn - when are you flying? That's so funny we'll be there at the same time (fingers crossed). 

Lawreann - hello and welcome, are you cycling in the UK or abroad?


Not much to report from me. I've started on oestrogen, but other than that I'm just waiting for my lining scan next Tuesday and trying to look after myself with meditation, massage and yoga till then.


----------



## Dusky7

Hi guys, can I please join? I got my FET dates yesterday, 1st scan is the 7th June and ET w/c 21st June 🤞 Thought I better leave the March/april thread now, fresh cycle, cancelled transfer due to fibroid (which after another hysteroscopy - same thing happened 2 years ago - it showed it wouldn’t pose a problem 🙄).


----------



## NJR

Hi Dusky, how frustrating for you! Where are you cycling? Fingers crossed it's not cancelled this time.


----------



## mouse80

Hi all, 

I haven’t posted on here for a few weeks as I’ve just been waiting for my period to start after my abandoned cycle 3 weeks ago as there was no follicle growth.

Dusky hi I think I started with you in the other group but left after my cycle was cancelled. Glad you have a date for things moving forward.

Blodyn how’s the travel plans going? 

Lawreann welcome and good lunch with your cycle.

NJR how are you finding the oestrogen? I had such terrible side affects with that drug!

fyfey how are you getting on?

ATM so after my ditched cycle i was very surprised to get a bfp from trying naturally. No idea how that has happened as 3 weeks ago there was no follicle growth but some how something has happened! Not sure how many weeks I will etc but at the moment cautiously hopeful. I’m hoping I can be one of those annoying people that can say “oh I did 9 rounds of ivf and then conceived naturally” accept I would never actually say that to anyone because we all know how annoying it is to hear those stories when you are in the throws of ivf. Anyway I won’t update any pregnancy chat on here anymore but just wanted to let you know. Lots of luck in your cycles ladies.


----------



## Dusky7

Hi Mouse, huge congratulations, that is amazing news 😀

Hi NJR, how are you doing? I am at CRGW in Devon x

Does anyone know of good supplements etc for FET, I have had 8 but there is always new stuff etc. Was on DHEA, Ubiquinol, PQQ, Omega 3 and Pregnacare for fresh cycle, have stopped the first 3 but now thinking maybe I should carry on with ubiquinol? Also have read about L’Arginine and Vit E for lining? Xx


----------



## NJR

Wow Mouse, amazing news! The oestrogen is causing its usual mood swings. I have the patches, as the tablets irritate my stomach so much I can't take them. My skin doesn't like the patches much, but it's a lot better than stomach pain.

Dusky, the only bfp I've ever had, I was taking L-arginine, so I'm going to do it again for this cycle. I take ubiquinol as well, I think it's good for general health, not sure about pregnancy once you're past egg collection though.


----------



## Blodyn76

Fey - I've had prostap in the tummy, plenty of padding to spread it out. Have you got a date for baseline scan this week?

Mouse OMG, thats fantastic news, i got one of my daughters on a month where i wasn't supposed to take clomid as i had a laparoscopy with some major repairs earlier that month, it was planned as we were going to move to injectables a few cycles later. She's 23 this year. 

NJR I fly out a week today - and it can't come fast enough, i am so desperate for some sunshine and a break i could scream. I work in social care so like most front line it's been a really hard year, but with not being able to go abroad, holidays have been at home and when you're at home you can't just relax for a week, you garden, you redecorate, you do something. I really just want to sit on my bum, i want it so bad i could cry. IVF is just a bonus. How are your plans going? When do you fly out?

Lawrean Welcome, 5 years out is a good gap to be refreshed and back on the IVF train. 

Duskey Welcome, ISWTE recommends prenatal, vitamin D, Vitamin E and L-arginine If you've a history of PCOS i'd add myoinositol too. 

AFM, AF finally arrived 2 days late today so it's bloods in the morning on day 2, day 2 and 3 are death days, i don't leave the house, i sit on towels, i wear inco pads as night time ones don't cut it. I'm not sure i can face even the hours drive to do them. Urgh. Was hoping it would have come on saturday and I could have at least had OH drive in. I just have to keep thinking sunshine in a week, sunshine in a week.... I also found out my co-ordinator has left my clinic - it's proper thrown me. I'm doing what i believe to be a futile round at 44, i could have just done with her holding my hand, the others are lovely, but they're not her if you know what i mean.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much Blodyn, do you think those are good for FET, not just fresh?

That sounds harsh, really hope all goes ok, not long now


----------



## Blodyn76

Dusky, i don't see why not, it's what she's got listed and the qualifications she's got I'd go with it. I take a bucket load for my fresh cycles. Speaking of... stims start tonight!


----------



## NJR

Oooh, good luck with the stims. I've got my lining scan tomorrow. If all goes well, we'll fly out on the 19th. 

Blodyn - how are you doing with all the covid restrictions? We need to book tests for before we go to Greece, plus order tests for when we get back. I'm getting worried we won't get our results in time for the flights. I looked at Boots, but they don't guarantee results within 48 hours, they just say most results come back in that time.


----------



## dojiejo

Hi everyone, I have been on the March/April thread for my egg collection, however have been waiting for things to align for my FET. We are currently trying for a sibling and have been for 4 years, with 4 failed IUI cycles, x1 cancelled IUI due to 3 follicles, IVF cycle with x2 embryo's frozen. x2 failed FET and x2 FET cancelled due to fluid collecting in my uterus. My most recent ICSI/egg collection cycle I had PGS testing as I am 41 years old. Fortunately due to PCOS I have a high follicle count and AMH level I had 28 eggs collected, 22 fertilised and 8 made it to day 5. The 8 were PGS tested, with 4 normal embryos and 1 low mosaic. I was really surprised with these results as our previous failures have been put down to egg quality. I have just had a biopsy of my endometrium due to possibly some abnormal cells in November when I had a hysterscopy to investigate my csection deficit. So now waiting for my period to arrive sometime this week to do a natural FET. 

NJR - Good luck for your lining scan tomorrow. I hope all goes to plan, sorry you have the additional stress of COVID testing and flying to Greece. 

Blodyn - It is so frustrating that AF always decides to arrive late when we are waiting for it. I thought my AF was ridiculously heavy (leaking with my menstrual cup every 1-2 hours), but sounds likes your own is horrendous. Good luck for your stims, hope the medication is causing too many side effects. I'm sorry that the co-ordinator you know has left your clinic, it really does help having a friendly face. 

Dusky - I am glad you finally have your dates for your transfer, it must seem like such a long wait for you. I am glad that there wasn't any changes on your hysteroscopy, though so frustrating to have to go through it all again!

Mouse - Massive congrats for your natural BFP, such great news to hear. 

Fyfey - Do you have you baseline scan today? Hope the down regulation has worked this time. I inject in my stomach and changes sides each day and try to avoid injecting in the same spot. 

Lawreann - Welcome back to fertility friends. Have you been given an idea on when your FET will be? Are you doing a medicated or natural cycle?


----------



## Pritamin

Hi there,
I’ve been on cycle buddies threads from around last summer. In that time of we had a FET with our last remaining frostie then we were constantly being delayed either by cysts no AF count or cycle cancellation due to poor response. We managed to reach EC in March but neither of the 2 embryos made it past day 3.
With my ridiculously low AMH and crappy AF count we should really be doing DIVF but I just couldn’t not try one more time with own eggs. (As if....)
anyway, we abandoned our cycle 2 weeks ago as I only had one follicle growing and I took a trigger and tried naturally this month. Will test on the weekend then we’ll start with what I think will be our last own egg cycle (no pressure). I would love to be able to provide the same success story as Mouse but somehow I don’t believe I will.

NJR - how did your lining scan go?

Blodyn - AF sounds horrendous, good luck with your stims. When is your next scan?

dusky - hello lovely, great you finally have your date for your FET. I have no word of advice on supplements but you can’t go wrong with Ubiquinol.

dojiejo - I’ve followed you here. Good luck for your FET 😘😘😘

mouse80 - yay for line getting darker. Do you know your AMH level? I don’t really want to compare myself to you (but I can’t help it!!)

sorry if I missed anyone. *Spreading baby dust on all of us. Xxx


----------



## Blodyn76

Hi NJR, I'm still trying to find out if our vaccination cards are acceptable, it's a mine field! It says they are, then they say the agreement should be met with the UK gov regarding the digital version before the 17th... I go on the 16th, hubby on the 19th from Stanstead. We also live in Wales, we don't use Englands NHS, so if the app is only for English patients, it's useless for us. I've got bloods with a local company on thursday - i say local, it's Manchester. So i'm going to speak with them tomorrow and find out if they offer it - i've got every faith in them, they've given me beta results in less than 4 hours! 

Hey Doji, they're impressive numbers for 41! Have you ever been given Metformin, back in the day thats how i managed to finally get pregnant. It's still part of my protocol now, and if i don't use it in a cycle, it really shows! Anyway, there is evidence that diabetic treatments can support implantation.

Welcome Pritamin, that last cycle ever, i've been on it since round 2.  Fingers crossed for your test at the weekend. 

AFM, well, my uterus is being an absolute b*tch, i'd pull it out with my hands if i could. Up 3 times last night for changes, still managed to leak. At one point i'm debating if i go into A&E for an infusion of tranexaminc acid as the tablets didn't feel like they were touching the sides to ease off the bleeding. It finally calmed down this morning so just the pain to deal with. Got my bloods back, still bagging an FSH under 9! Not bad for 44. OK, it was 8.6, but it's still under 9! haha Cheered me up a bit anyway.


----------



## NJR

Welcome to the board Dojiejo and Pritamin 

Blodyn, we're flying on the 19th from Heathrow. It was a real pain trying to find somewhere for a Sunday (which is 72 hours before we fly) but we've managed to find somewhere that will get it back to us by Monday afternoon. I've not even thought about having to find somewhere in Greece that will test us before we come back! Sorry the bleeding's so heavy. Hope things are calming down for you now.

Dojiejo - that's great about the embryos, fingers crossed you're not waiting too long for your period.

Pritamin - hope you get a good result at the weekend!

AFM, I had my lining scan yesterday. The thickness is fine, but there's now a small fibroid to go with the adenomyosis. It's not very big, and I know I shouldn't worry, but it made me feel really down all day yesterday. My past few periods have been really healthy, so this news really surprised me. Anyway, we're off to Greece for the transfer, which is booked for next Friday. I'm mostly stressing about all the Covid protocols at the moment, other than that I'm taking so many supplements I'm surprised I don't rattle.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening Ladies.. 

NJR - Oh exciting!! Good luck with your trip to Greece. So whats your lining sitting at just now? so next Friday is the 21st, thats right eh? All the best! How are you feeling? 

Blodyn - Has the bleeding calmed down any? Thatt sounds like one helluva AF!! How long does it usually last? How are the stims going? What are you on? 
So you fly to Greece a week on Sunday, is that right? 

Dusky - Hope you are all ok Dusky, so your scan on 7th June, is that for a baseline? are you doing medicated? It'll fly in!!! 

Mouse - Massive congratulations hun!!!! How exciting!!!! Sending you all the baby dust in the world hun!! Take care x

Dojiejo - Welcome to the board  
I had to have a biopsy back in February, due to thick lining. Hopefully we are both on the right path now!  Good Luck 

Pritamin - I have a feeling I recognise your name from previous boards, could that be right?? 
Good Luck when testing, you never know! As we all know, it CAN happen! 

AFM - Well..... nothing ever goes to plan with me, I had my baseline today. My lining is still 8.3mm, after 19 days of suprecur injections!! Ive to continue (and double dose) for the next fortnight, back again on 26th May. Not only that, Ive now got a cyst on my left (i think) ovary. I recall having a cyst before my first fresh cycle and it was abandoned, I can't remember if it was abandoned due to me going on holiday around the time, as aspirating/giving it more time to go on its own accord would delay it. Does anyone here have any experience with cysts? Im sure they said it was 18mm. 
Im thinking another two weeks is a long time for things to change etc. 
Does anyone know if I might bleed between now and then? Ive not yet had a bleed on the injections, due to starting on CD2. 

Hope everyone is well
Take Care 
F xx


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Good evening all. Hope you are all going very well, so much going on I see.

Before I introduce myself properly, just want to check whether I can/should join you. There doesn't seem to be anything happening in 2WW forum and last new one was empty and months ago, but if being on 2WW suitable here as already had FET from May cycling, then I completely understand and wish had joined sooner. Just, it seemed too good to be true that it might get this far 😬

Just have to say oh my goodness Mouse, how wonderful to get such an amazing surprise and for things to go so differently than expected but in the good way. I don't think annoying in the least and actually affirming and hopeful. Hope you are feeling very well and able to enjoy it.

Thanks and wishing you all a relaxing eve.


----------



## Fyfey

Girlfullofhope - Welcome... when’s your OTD? Have you been symptom spotting? When was your ET?


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Fyfey, thanks for the welcome. Looks like this is where I should be and I appreciate it.
This will be my sixth treatment round and although symptom spotting an occupational hazard, I know only too well that I get so many side effects from the different meds, that impossible to ever know if it not just them rather than an actual embryo getting settled in!

main thing at moment is bloating - feel huge! And can’t fasten most skirts or pants, and it looks a bit like a pincushion of bruises too. That and pretty regular mood swings too!

I’m at King’s (back where our first ever NHS cycle was back in 2012, although the place been transformed). Transfer was last Thursday so just about managed a week of waiting since and feel like there are some long days ahead, getting into that danger zone of worry about AF arriving even before test day on 17th. 😳

I’ll be catching up on you all but good luck to those planning travel and about to have scans. 🤞 for everyone and still holding the amazing news from Mouse in front of me as inspiration. Rooting for you.

Also, NJR, wondered if your clinic in Greece might test you if needed for the return? Since you’ll be there anyway. I had to get a clear Covid test by my clinic after final scan before transfer and so did OH to be allowed in theatre for transfer. Since we don’t live close to clinic we got his done via Boots and came back quick - they presumed he was needing it for travel! Have since see our local pharmacy does them now too (the full one), but if he’d traveled in, the clinic would have done it. Yours would likely know where to recommend if not.

thanks x


----------



## mouse80

NJR good luck with the flights. Hope it all goes well. How exciting to be getting on a aeroplane!

Fyfey I hope the cyst resolves. In terms of lining I never got above 7mm and even transfered on 5.88mm. I was told that it doesn’t matter as long as the uterus is healthy (which they had confirmed with a hysteroscopy).

dojeijo I remember you from the previous cycle buddies. Hope it all goes well with the fet.

girlfullofhope welcome and good luck in the last bit of the 2WW. I always found that second week a killer and time seemed to slow down!

Pritamin I’m really hoping for a success story for you last cycle. Or even a surprise natural. I’m not sure mine was completely natural as it was off the back of 2 weeks of max dose stims. I can only think that after no response my body fired out an egg in a few days. My AMH was 5.6 in July 2019 and my clinic suggested it would likely be less than half that now but they said there was no point retesting as it wouldn’t change the plan.

ATM I’m doing ok, still wary it’s early days. I have booked an early scan locally as frankly I can’t bare to have another scan at my clinic as I’m so primed for bad news in that building.


----------



## Fyfey

GirlFullofHope - You really don't have long to test, do you think you will test beforehand? Do you just POAS or have you to go for bloods? 

Mouse - Quite right, I would have booked a scan outwith the clinic also i think! When is the date for that? Also re-my lining, I can't seem to get it thin enough when downregulating, they like it under 5 before they start you on the stims. Ive not been below 6 lately, even with 3 weeks of suprecur injections! Thats when I had to go for the biopsy, to check to see if there was a reason that it wasnt thinning out. 
Im hoping that with double dosing for the next fortnight, then it willl thin the lining out by 2/3mm and the cyst will have reduced in size or even have gone! TBH, it's the cyst thats stressing me out this time!!!


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Feyfe - So glad the biopsy was fine, that must have been a relief, but so many hurdles. Really hoping the cyst will be further on its way out with every day that passes.

Mouse - I think it should be a case of whatever keeps you sane and helps in these precious times and must feel precarious and so you want to do everything that has hopeful and positive connotations, not negative. Hope it goes very well and the days before it each build on that hope more. Hope you are feeling OK in yourself, aside from understandable anxiety. 

Feyfe, I am pretty determined to not test early. Unlike my last clinic it is a POAS so with less info given through that, I want it to be as real a result as it can be. So I haven't even got one in the house! There used to be a time when it seemed like every cupboard and bag had a test kit in it! I'll pick a couple up at weekend to be ready, but sort of want the potential for it to be a positive to experienced for as long as possible if that makes sense, even though I do of course just want to know. Ek. 

Take care all. x


----------



## NJR

Fyfey - my lining's at 10.9mm, I've never had a problem with thickness, it's always been other things that have caused problems, like a leftover corpus luteum making my progesterone high, etc. I do all the 'extra' things for lining thickness just in case though, like drinking pomegranate juice and taking L-arginine. I've had cysts in the past, but it depends on what kind they are as to whether they cause problems. The ones actually inside ovaries tend to secrete oestrogen, so your clinic may want to test your hormone levels. Abdominal massage really helps get rid of them, but if you're injecting in your stomach, then it's not a good idea to massage it.

Mouse - sending you lots of baby dust. x

GfoH - how are you doing with the waiting? I always find it really hard to think of anything else and distract myself, hope it's not to difficult for you.

AFM, yesterday was a nightmare. I got an e-mail saying my flight next week had been cancelled - the second time this has happened! We then had to quickly book other flights, and completely change where we flying from and the airport parking, tell the place we're staying at that our flight times have changed again, etc. Now we're flying with Easyjet from Luton, which isn't ideal, but at this point I just want to get to Greece. Feeling a little worried that the new flights will be cancelled as well. I have a fear of flying, so none of this is helping, and I'm finding it hard to even think about the transfer (a week today!) because of all the flight stuff.


----------



## Fyfey

Happy Friday All, 

GirlFullofHope - You have more willpower than me, Ive been terrible in my TWW's! Although I have only ever had two!

NJR - Aww no, the muck about with the flights sounds stressful!!! At least you have got other flights booked now, try and focus on the positive of that!!! Are there flights going out to Greece? Are they being cancelled, because they are so quiet? whats the deal with that? Not long at all, as you say.... you just want to get to Greece!!!!! Got everything crossed in the hope that it all works out fine this time! (3rd time lucky) 

No i don't think I'll have a problem with mine thickening up, when the time comes!! It's getting it thin enough to even start stimming in the first place, that I struggle with!! 
Oh I hadnt thought of massage! I may even start injecting in my thigh, just so I can massage my stomach!! I really want rid of this cyst!! I can't see my clinic doing bloods to check what my levels are at, I dont think its standard protocol where Im at!!! Just hoping that my lining is under 5mm and the cyst has gone in the next fortnight!!!


----------



## Pritamin

Fyfey - good news on the biopsy. It's so frustrating when you don't respond to downreg the way you're supposed to. I've been there before. Before my last FET we tried to downreg 3 times and failed all 3 times. My body responded in a complete opposite way to the drugs.

NJR - nooooo, the flight cancellation sounds so bloody stressful, especially that you're going to Greece and it's not like you could drive there easily either. After this last round we will go to Czech rebuplic for DE IVF and I'm really not looking forward to the worry of flight cancellation. Are you doing OE or DE treatment in Greece?

GirlFullofHope - not too long until your OTD now, fingers crossed for a BFP.

Mouse - it makes sense to book something locally. When is your scan? I couldn't compare myself to you even if I wanted to as your AMH is so much higher than mine. Mine is 1.8pmol/L (or maybe it was 1.6 last month, not that i matters that much at such a low level anyway) and it was already as low as 3.8 in October 2015. Good luck for your scan and I hope you have moments when you can actually enjoy the BFP bubble you are in 

AFM - I think AF is making an appearance, i started spotting this morning despite taking progesterone so there isn't much point taking a test tomorrow. I'll probably have a scan and blood test on Monday to decide next steps. It's so typical of AF to start showing on a Saturday morning when i can't call the clinic to book an appointment so I'll have to call them first thing on Monday and hope to get an appointment soon after.

p.s. has anyone managed to figure out how to navigate to the new posts that one hasn't seen on this new interface? On the old site you could just click on the 'new' icon and it took you to the posts you had not seen after your last visit to the site. On this new interface i know how to go to the last post but usually there are many more posts before it that i had not seen. It's not very important, I just wanted to moan a bit more about this new site...


----------



## Blodyn76

Fey how you getting on, any sign of things thinning out? I've had a fair few cysts, depending on the type they could aspirate? I've had that done during egg collection for a cycle i got a BFP in. 

Mouse when is your scan date? Things still going ok? 

NJR I feel you, i really do. This cycle and all the planning for making sure everything is right is soooo stressful, the PLF has been a challenge - hubby and I are arriving on different flights so it's like Argh! Have you been vaccinated or needing a PCR? I'm bricking it in case they don't accept my vaccination card. I honestly can't believe they cancelled your flight again. 

Lawrean, still with us? 

Duskey How are the FET plans going? 

Pritamin spotting through progesterone is quite something, you haven't just irritated the cervix or anything? 

GFOH go you! I'm a serial tester, i find it easier to not see a line appear than to get the sudden shock in one go, it really is hats off to any woman that manages to hold out to OTD. 

Dogi how you doing? 

Hope you all don't mind, but i'm going to throw a list at the bottom of this post, i can then copy and paste, i'll be replying on my phone and it'll be easier to call everyone up rather than type everyone out again.


AFM, fly out tomorrow, not had a scan or anything. Did initial bloods and that was it. I'm guessing given my age and it being my 5th cycle with them they're not too concerned. I was asked for a scan on Friday, but when i mentioned i was with them Monday morning there didn't seem much point. So.... flight is 4.30 tomorrow afternoon from Heathrow (meaning leaving home at 8.30 am) to Athens, then Athens to Thessaloniki. I think i'll hit the pillow like a brick when i get there.


----------



## Blodyn76

Fey
Mouse 
NJR 
Lawrean 
Duskey 
Pritamin
GFOH
Dogi 

Missing anyone?


----------



## Lawreann

Sorry ladies yes still with you. 
i had an aquascan done 10 days ago and now waiting for AF to appear and then I’ll get started. We are having our FET in Greece too.

blodyn76 I’m so worried about the whole flying process just trying to get my head around all the tests and forms which need to be filled in beforehand and also all the added expense 😬 since we are having an FeT we aren’t going to have much notice either.

Xxx


----------



## mumsey2be

Hi everyone, please may I join? Will read the whole thread this eve. Currently in tww after fet on weds in Prague. This is to give my dd son a sibling. Fingers crossed for all of us.
The paperwork was incredibly strict- pcr test, letter from clinic, Czech entry form and Uk departure formZ they were turning people away at gate without them. Just FYI as I was so terrified I wouldn’t get there after all meds and stress. Want to make sure that doesn’t happen to anyone on this thread x


----------



## Pritamin

Blodyn - you must be on your way to the airport now. Good luck and I hope you’ll have a pretty smooth journey. Which clinic are you with?

looks like a lot of you are doing a cycle in Greece, I hope it won’t be too much stress with all this covid malarkey.

lawreann - hope AF will soon show for you.

mumsey2be - which clinic are you with? We are going to do a DIVF at reprofit (99% set on them, the other two contenders were Zlin and Gennet). Is your coordinator / clinic helpful with travel plans?

afm - AF is here on full strength.I’ve heard about women having AF through progesterone but never really understood how it’s possible. Well, it is. I guess the witch just really wanted to come.
So here we go again. Last OE cycle and if we have to abandon again I think we’ll just cut our losses, get as much refund as we can then move to donor egg. I say that now but let’s just cross that bridge when we get to it. Best laid plans and all...

mouse, fyfey, dojiejo, njr, Duskey - I hope you’re all ok.
Xxx


----------



## mouse80

Hi all, 

just a quick one from me and will reply properly soon when I can read all your posts properly. We had our little kitten Rufus arrive yesterday. He is the best and loving the cuddles!

All my pg symptoms disappeared on Thursday so been a bit worried this could be the start of a miscarriage. I had bloods done on Friday and hcg was 1229 but doesn’t mean much without a repeat to see if it’s going up or down. So bloods again tomorrow. I know loss of symptoms can be normal but this is what happened when I had my chemical in feb. Trying to just get through the next few days and repeat “what will be will be and I will cope”.

Hope you’re all ok and will read and properly reply very soon.


----------



## dojiejo

Mouse - congrats on the arrival of Rufus, sounds like you need so Rufus cuddles. I really hope your blood test today so a strong, doubling HCG. I have everything crossed that you are not having a miscarriage. 

Pritamin - Really hope your last cycle with your own eggs is the golden cycle. 

Mumsey2be - Welcome to the threat and being PUPO. Really hope the 2ww isn't very stressful. 

Lawreann - I hope the aquascan went well and that your AF arrival is ASAP. 

Blodyn - Hope you managed to fly out without any issues. Doing a cycle outside of the UK would be so tough, even before COVID so much be awful now!

Fryer - How is your lining now? Hope the increased medication has helped. 

NJR - I have everything crossed for no more flight cancellations?

GirlFullofHope - How are you going through the 2ww.

Unfortunately I am struggling to stay awake after working all night so I am going to have to leave it there. Sorry if I missed anyone. My AF has finally made an appearance so awaiting to hear about my baseline scan and plan for this natural FET.


----------



## NJR

Lawreann - where's your clinic in Greece? It seems to be a popular destination for this thread 

Mouse - fingers crossed that your test results are good

Blodyn - how was the flight? I'm trying not to stress about all the added Covid stuff. We had our fit-to-fly tests done this morning, and will hopefully get the results tomorrow morning, if everything goes okay.

Dojie - glad AF has arrived and you can get started with your cycle. Hope you get some good sleep.

Good luck to everyone in the 2ww!

AFM, not much happening, just trying to get packed and keeping my fingers crossed for no more flight cancellations, or problems with covid tests. We realised on Saturday that because of our flight change, the test we booked wasn't within 72 hours any more, so spend ages trying to get hold of someone to change the appointment with no luck. We decided just to show up this morning and hope it would be okay, which thankfully it was. I could really do without anything else going wrong!


----------



## Pritamin

Mouse - thinking of you. Hope you’ll update us with a nice high beta. Please let us know.

NJR - I’m glad they didn’t turn you away from the test site. Honestly this whole ivf is stressful enough when you do it in your place or residence now add a bit of foreign travel and a bit of covid to top it off. Honestly, girls I don’t know how you stay sane 

dojiejo - glad Af is here. Fingers crossed for a smooth uneventful natural FET.

blodyn - have you arrived in Greece.

hi everyone else.

afm - guess what. I have a blooming cyst so we can’t start this cycle. Honestly I’m so sick and tired of the constant delays because of crappy cysts. We decided that we will wait one more month and THAT IS IT. If we can’t start for whatever reason, we move to donor. If we can start but I don’t respond well to stims, we move to donor. The only reason why we didn’t move to donor now is because I’ll have my second vaccine on 22nd July and with this one month (or two if we manage to cycle and it’s a bfn) we’d both have our two rounds of jabs plus two weeks which will hopefully make travel a bit easier. Slightly worried about another wave in September but hopefully we’d be in the running by then.


----------



## Fyfey

It's nearly hump day ladies..... another day/week closer to our BFP's!!! 

Pritamin - Aww that sounds crap, so at what scan did you find out about the cyst? Were you stimming? sorry if youve already said. I remember you were on progesterone though, I get confused with some protocols. I also have a cyst, but they have told me to continue to try and DR for another fortnight and hopefully its smaller then!!! Although Ive a feeling it wont be..... Ive had a cycle cancelled before because of a cyst!! What size was your cyst? Aww hun i feel for you!!! Although it now sounds like you have a plan in your mind, which is what we need to do when life throws us these curve balls eh? Take care xx

Blodyn - How are you doing? I hope all is well in Greece! Been thinking of you! 

Lawreann - Good to hear from you hun. When are you expecting AF? 

Mumsey2be - How is the TWW going? is that you 7dpt now? When is your OTD? 

Mouse - How did the beta go? Really hope you got good news! 

Doji - Have you got a scan date now? It's always nice to get some dates eh? 

NJR - Hows things with you? Is that you in Greece now? I'm not sure exactly of your dates, Ive got a bit confused with the flight changes etc. 

Duskey/GFoH - How are you both doing? Anything to report? 

AFM - Not really much to report here, Ive now been double dosing on the buserelin injections for almost a week! Ive got my second baseline next Wednesday (26th). Im guessing that if the cyst is still there or the lining is still too thick then this could be abandoned once AGAIN!! Ive been on buserelin since CD2 and I'm now on CD26, with AF due in the next few days (on a normal cycle), do you think I should expect a bleed or will buserelin stop that? I can't remember what the nurses said if i'm honest! This is all starting to take it's toll on me now, I feel like ive been at this same stage since November!! Im just getting a bit fed up tbh! Im starting to get some signs that AF could be on it's way, just feeling a bit achey/bloated etc, realy hoping I do get a good bleed. Im thinking that if my lining was 8.3 last week and with the meds and the show of AF then it could be good next week, as long as this damn cyst plays ball! 

Take Care Everyone 
F x


----------



## Pritamin

Ahhhh Fyfey, how very frustrating!! I feel your pain. I didn’t manage to DR on Buserelin last July and months kept going by. I honestly didn’t know whether to cry or laugh out of pure misery and I think I did both. I usually got AF when I started on day 21 but when I started on day 2 I never got to the stage you’re at now as we we always cancelled the cycle after about 2-3 weeks of (failed) downregging. But I do think that you should get AF around the same time as you’d have it anyway.
I had a baseline yesterday so I was supposed to start stimming but because it was an oestrogen releasing cyst (or whatever it’s called) the doctors said it was best not to start because I probably wouldn’t respond too well due to the oestrogen. I have been in this limbo since October. I either had a cyst so we had to abandon the cycle even before we started. Or had a cyst and we started and my follicles grew all over the place so we had to cancel. Or if I didn’t have a cyst then there was zero follicle growth or crap response (1 or 2 growing). In this time we managed to achieve one EC with two eggs but neither of the embies made it past day 3.
Sorry, I got carried away. I’m so frustrated about your situation that it made me ramble on about mine 🙈
My cyst was 2cm by the way.


----------



## Fyfey

Aww Pritamin, we sound quite similar!!!! It’s very frustrating, I’m feeling it at the moment. So why did they try you on CD2, instead of CD21? Its really odd, but a year past, we done a FET and I down reg’d no problem on spray, within 2/3 weeks! The time before with my fresh cycle, I struggled like I am this time. It’s really strange!!!! 
so I started in November (spray) and cancelled after 2/3 weeks as it was getting to near Christmas, I then restarted in Jan (injection) on CD21 and when I went for baseline my lining was still too thick, I double dosed for an extra week and when I returned it wasn’t much better, so I had to stop and then get a biopsy...: all was ok from that! So I then had to start again with injections but from CD2 this time... and boom now I’ve got a cyst!!!!! 
I’m sure that when I had a cyst years ago, they abandoned it straight away... not sure why they are continuing this time..: they didn’t do any bloods, so they won’t know what kind of cyst it is, I don’t think?
Sorry, now I’m rambling! Lol thanks for sharing your story with me, I just don’t know what my next step could be!!!!!


----------



## Fyfey

Oh my cyst was 1.8cm and my lining was 8.3!


----------



## NJR

Sorry to hear about your cysts Pritamin and Fyfey, that's so rubbish. Fingers crossed they disappear quickly.

I'm not in Greece yet, we go tomorrow. I don't blame you getting confused Fyfey, I feel that way too! I think I've got everything packed, with all the medications and vitamins I need to remember, I'm paranoid I'm going to forget something important. I really just want to be there now.


----------



## Fyfey

Hope all goes well tomorrow NJR and let us know when you are there and settled! Good luck xx


----------



## dojiejo

NJR - Hope all goes to plan today and for your cycle. 

Fyfey - It sounds so frustrating for you. Have the clinic come up with some sort of manageable plan? H

Mouse - Have you had another HCG test? Hope everything is ok. 

Pritamin - Also so frustrated for you as well, what a journey since October. The waiting after multiple cancelled cycles is so difficult. 

Hope everyone else that I may have missed is ok.

AFM - I am lucky as I don't do to many nights as I am currently studying/working. I don't have anymore during this cycle which is great timing. I had my baseline scan yesterday, all was looking great to start my natural FET. I have to go in for daily scans from next Thursday and test for LH surge as well and have a stupid COVID test on Saturday. When others have had FET have you been given antibiotics to have prior to the transfer? My clinic seem to give antibiotics all the time. The only thing that might get in the way of this cycle is my biopsy results that I am still currently awaiting.


----------



## mumsey2be

Fyfey I’m now 7dpt. I’ve decided to wait till the weekend to test. As far as I know I am pregnant till proven otherwise so I think I won’t test earlier. It’s actually been ok this tww. I had a book come out this week so the publishers have kept me really busy with pr and I’ve not had much time to dwell, although of course, we do still dwell. I feel sort of quiet about it, if you know what I mean?

pritamin, we went to gynem. Our contact was Jana and the clinic experts were very good indeed. We did have a sad situation where two embryos were in one straw so defrosted at same time we knew we only wanted one out back so the other perished which I still feel rotten about. But I couldn’t chance twins. It just wouldn’t work for us x

fingers crossed for the start of some successful cycles for us all x


----------



## Mudra85

Hi all, I was wondering if I could join you on this thread? This is my first time posting, but I've been lurking on FF for a few months now.

Hope you're all doing well through the huge rollercoaster ride that is IVF.

A little bit about me as an introduction. I completed my first IVF stims cycle between April and May, and am currently in the throes of waiting for PGT-M and PGT-A results. Provided we have at least 1 gene free, chromosomally normal blastocyst, I'll be starting the FET process asap. I'm having IVF to avoid passing on a single gene disorder which I'm a carrier for.

It'll be nice to cycle and share experiences with others going through similar.

Mudra


----------



## NJR

Mumsey - sending good wishes towards you for a bfp

Mudra - welcome to the board, hope you get good news for the embryos

Dojie - I've never had antibiotics with an FET, only with egg collection. Weird that your clinic gives them, did they say why?

Thanks for the good wishes everyone. We're in Greece now and I had my blood tests today, ahead of the transfer tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## Mudra85

Thanks for the welcome NJR! Reading through all the messages it looks like your FET is set for tomorrow. Hope it goes well! Sorry to hear about the nightmare you've had with your flights!

Fyfey - just thought I'd chime in about the cyst you mentioned you had. I had an 11mm cyst on one of my ovaries at my baseline scan before I started stims. I had bloods taken to see if it was hormone producing and it wasn't so I got the all clear to starts meds on CD day 3. I was told that a small cyst would only be a problem if it was producing hormones as this can interfere with your response to the meds.


----------



## GirlFullofHope

Evening all. Sorry been quite. Really wishing everyone well and welcome to these recently joined. Whether travel or waiting or hoping, may it all go well. 

Sorry can only manage a brief one tonight and not brought myself to come on since Monday. Afraid we had a very clear negative test. So stopped all meds and AF started today. Will be ok but been feeling so ill with bad headaches that made me sick too. Glad I waited to test as would have kept hoping wrong if had done early. Onward and upward. Got review appointment next week and one last frostie to try. 🤞

Will catch up on you all, sending thanks for all your lovely positive thoughts and much baby dust to you all. X


----------



## Lawreann

Hello all,

Girlfullofhope- I am so sorry to hear about your negative result. Sending you massive hugs. 

Mudra -Welcome when are you hoping for a transfer?

Dojie- I have taken antibiotics in my cycles before and after transfer. 

NJR- Good luck for tomorrow hope transfer goes well.
Well AF has turned up and started my first day of meds today I can’t believe I’m doing this again after a 5years 😬lining scan booked for next week and then it will be the mad dash to try and sort out covid tests, flights and accommodation. Anyone have any recommendations on fit to fly covid tests which are reliable? 
sending love to you all xxx


----------



## Mudra85

Sorry to hear about your test result GirlFullofHope. Take care of yourself and hope you feel better soon!

Lawreann - Thanks for the welcome! I'm hoping to start a medicated FET in June/July. I have a consultation booked for the 7th June to kick things off, but it all depends on whether we have anything to transfer following the results of genetic testing. I should hear back about testing fairly soon, but the waiting and worrying is driving me up wall. How've you found your first day of meds?


----------



## Fyfey

Morning All,

Doji - Thats great that you are all ready to start getting sorted for the FET! Exciting isnt it! How many embies have you got in the freezer?
When are you expecting your biopsy results? I had to phone up my clinic to chase mine up!

Ive no idea what will happen next, Im just hoping that double dosing for an extra fortnight will have reduced the lining a bit and also shrunk the cyst! Otherwise.... Ive not a clue what will happen! Im guessing it could be abandoned.... but I dont know! Feel a bit in limbo tbh!!

Mumsey - Oh not long until you are testing now! Congrats on the book, thats great! Whats your book about? 

Mudra - Welcome!! Good luck with the results, when do you think you will find out? Oh thanks for the info on the cyst, you see I had a cyst many years ago at a baseline scan and they abandoned the cycle, without even taking bloods! However I do believe that practice is a bit different now, so fingers crossed! The cyst has defo appeared since taking the meds, Im hoping its not a hormone producing one!! But how would I know, without taking bloods? 

NJR - Good luck for today hun... thinking about you! 

GFoH - Sorry to hear about your result! Glad to hear you have a consultation arranged to look at your other frostie. Wishing you lots of luck for the future and take care of yourself!! 

Lawreann - Oh it's all moving now... What sort of timeline are you looking at hun? 

AFM - As ive said in this post already, my AF arrived on Wednesday! Well Im saying AF but its more just spotting, however it's bang on when AF was due and my boobs were hurting so much before it and then dissappeared on the day that the bleed arrived. I wonder because Ive been on the buserelin for the best part of 4 weeks now, that the bleed would naturally be lighter. I hope its nothing to do with this cyst!! I hate not knowing whats going on in our bodies, wish there was a wee window to peek into!! LOL! 
I feel that the buserelin is finally giving me side effects, the last couple of days Ive had such a foggy feeling and hot flushes have been crazy! 

Good Luck All 
F x


----------



## Fyfey

Oh Ive went and posted that and forgot to ask about the others, I hope everyone is ok! 

Blodyn - I hope all went find in Greece, been thinking about you!!


----------



## dojiejo

Mumsey2be - Good luck for your OTD on the weekend, I have everything crossed for you. How exciting about having a book come out, that will definitely keep you busy. What is the book about?

Mudra85 - Welcome and good look with your PGT-M testing. How many embryos have you managed to get tested? Fingers crossed that you get at least 1 gene free, chromosomal normal blast. The wait for results is so difficult. I had PGT-A/PGS testing because of my age/egg quality, so slightly different but it was still a long wait. We were lucky and our results came back quicker then they had said they would. 

NJR - Good luck for your transfer today. When do you head back to the UK?

GirlFullofHope - I'm so sorry for BFN, sending you lots of virtual hugs. I hope your review appointment is productive. 

Lawreann - Hope all is going well with your meds. Hope sorting everything to travel isn't too stressful. Good luck.

Fyfey - I have 5 embryos in the freeze, after testing 8. 4 are normal and 1 is low mosaic. I am very pleased with the results as really thought we would be lucky to get 1 normal embryo. It has been a long 4 weeks with you, sorry you are starting to get side effects. I really hope they pass quickly and you lining and cyst sort themselves out.

Blodyn - How is everything going?

Mouse - Thinking of you, hope everything is ok!

Pritamin - I have everything crossed for your miracle natural BFP.

AFM - Still awaiting my endometrial biopsy results, I just called to see if they have it yet and still no joy. I would have liked to have had some acupuncture this week but haven't managed to fit it in with my shifts. Next week looks like it might be a struggle to fit it in as well, especially as I start daily scans from Thursday.


----------



## mouse80

Fyfey when will the clinic scan you again. I hope that you can go ahead.

GFOH im so sorry about your negative test. It sounds like you have a plan in place for you next frostie and keeping everything crossed for you next cycle.

Mudra welcome, good look with the PGS testing.

Mumsey2be I hope you are coping ok in this last bit of the tww.

Bloyden & NJR how has the travel been? I hope everything has gone smoothly.

Dojie I hope your biopsy results come back all clear and it’s smooth sailing for this FET. I’m guessing it will be a good chance of it working with a PGS normal embie so fingers crossed you get a bfp and there are no more hold ups!

Pritamin I hope you are doing ok, I can imagine it’s so frustrating to have the cyst, ivf is enough waiting without all the things that go wrong. How are you feeling?

ATM my hcg beta came back all ok and the numbers had more that doubled in 72 hours so my loss of symptoms is nothing to worry about. I have booked a private scan near to where I live next Thursday. Because this positive was off the back of an abandoned cycle I have no idea how many weeks I would be. I am just hoping they can see a hb otherwise it will be a case of waiting another week to confirm one way or the other. I am trying to stay hopeful that all will be ok. ATM I am welcoming the distraction of a really busy time at work and the new kitten (currently clambering all over me while I try to type!)

Hope everyone is doing ok and sorry if I have missed anyone.


----------



## dojiejo

Mouse - I am glad you HCG beta came back all ok and that the numbers have more than doubled in 72 hours. It must be reassuring with the loss of pregnancy symptoms. Good luck for your scan on Thursday.


----------



## Mudra85

Afternoon All!

Fyfey, dojiejo & mouse - Thanks for the luck! I was told that results would take between 3 to 4 weeks. I got the call from the lab this morning, so it actually only took two weeks in the end. Not sure I could have taken much more of the waiting!! We had 5 blastocysts tested. 1 is a chromosomally normal carrier (carriers are unaffected with the gene condition we're trying to avoid so we've agreed to include those) and 1 is a low level mosaic which is unaffected. The mosaic is also transferable but we'd have to have genetic counselling to understand the implications of this and I believe the likelihood of a low mosaic implanting is less than a normal one. The remaining 3 blasts will be discarded as 2 were chromosomally abnormal and 1 was affected with the gene disorder. I'm very happy that we have at least 1 transferable blast and can now progress to FET, but ideally I'd have loved to have two completely normal unaffected blasts for a couple of decent goes at FET. 

Fyfey - Pleased the info on the cyst is helpful. My clinic also told me that if the cyst was less than 11mm they wouldn't have even checked my hormone levels and would've just let me start treatment as planned. I guess every clinic has a different way of doing things, but there's probably no harm in asking why they don't want to check your hormone levels. Either way, hopefully the pesky cyst resolves itself quick smart! 

Dojiejo - That's an amazing result on your PGS testing! The waiting is horrid though. I see you also had 1 low level mosaic. Do you know much about low mosaics? Any idea when you'll hear back about your endometrial biopsy results? 

Mouse - That's great news about your HCG beta test! There's so much worry at every step of the process. Wishing you good luck for your scan next week! Very jealous of your new kitten by the way - must be great distraction from things. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK and looking forward to the weekend!


----------



## NJR

Mudra - so glad you've got a transferable embryo  Any idea how soon they'll do the transfer?

Fyfey - You're doing so well with all the waiting. It's so hard when you just want to get on with things. 

Dojiejo - Fingers crossed for your biopsy results.

Mouse - Congratulations! I'm so glad your hcg is rising. I'm also really jealous of your new kitten, hope you're having lots of kitten cuddles. The travel has been stressful but actually very smooth. The covid tests for coming back to the UK are being done at our fertility clinic, which I'm really glad about, as I didn't want to have to search for Greek pharmacies that could do them.

GirlfullofHope - I'm so sorry things didn't work out for you this time.

Lawreann - we got our PCR tests done with Biogroup Laboratories. They have test sites in a lot of places, so there may be one near you. You can pay and they send you a QR code, then either choose a time, or just turn up within three months at a time of your choosing and show the code. They guarantee 24 hour turnaround, and if you get the test done before 1pm you should may your results in 12 hours. We had ours done at 9am on Monday and had the results by 8pm. 


AFM, had the transfer today. 2 embies safely in. Thanks for all the good wishes  I'm trying to relax now and take my mind off things, but I've had to start Lubion injections, and I'm terrified of needles, so it's all a bit stressful.


----------



## Mudra85

Hi NJR - I have a consultation booked in for next Friday to discuss the next steps. I'll be having a medicated FET, which I think is standard protocol for all PGD patients given we end up with so few embryos after testing. By my rough estimation I think I'll be starting my FET cycle around mid-June, but I should know more in the next week or so. Glad your embryo transfer went well today and that you're trying to kick back and relax. It sounds like you could do with some chill time after your travel stress. The needles don't sound too pleasant though


----------



## Pritamin

NJR - congrats on being PUPO. Are you back in the UK

mouse - so please for you!!

mudra - welcome, so great you have transferable embryo after testing, must be a relief though I knew you would have liked a few more.

Fyfey - if I remember correctly I never had proper bleed when on Buserelin. When is your next scan?

blodyn - I hope everything is going ok in Greece for you.

dojiejo - I hope you’ll get your biopsy result very soon.

girlfullofhope- I hope you’re ok.

lawreann - I hope stims are going well for you.

afm-nothing to report, I’m just loitering here in this limbo. I brought my second covid jab forward by 3 weeks, getting the second dose on 1st July so by the time it will be time for us to travel to Czech Republic I should be protected. (As I’m pretty sure it’s totally pointless to try an own egg cycle but oh well).
Actually - one thing to report is that we’ll have our Skype consultation with the Cz clinic on Tuesday. I want to get everything out of the way so we can just jump straight into DE after our last ever try with OE.


----------



## Dusky7

Hi all, sorry I have been so rubbish at keeping up on here, I haven’t read back 😬 NJR, how’s things there? Doj, great you’re all set to go. Never had antibios for FET, just EC. 

I am waiting for AF, another week or so to go, meds arrive on Monday, FET not till 21st 🤞🙏


----------



## NJR

Mudra - I'm really not loving the injections. My poor DH has to do them for me, I can't even look at needles. Luckily he's very patient  Hope your consultation goes well. Write down everything you want to ask in advance. I always forget something if I don't do that. 

Pritamin - we're still in Greece, flying back on Wednesday. We're getting some sunshine while we can. 

Dusky - fingers crossed AF arrives when it should. 

AFM, the 2ww is already driving me crazy. I have no symptoms so far, which is worrying me, as the only time I've had a bfp, I had definite symptoms. I know I'm only 3dpt but I've already started wondering what the next step is if this doesn't work out 😞


----------



## Mudra85

Hi All,

Hope everyone's week is going well so far.

Pritamin - It's definitely a big relief knowing that we have one good embryo & can now progress to FET. Although it feels like the pressure is very much on for the one we have. Success rates with one normal good quality embryo are very good, but as with all things in the process nothing is guaranteed. How're you feeling about cycling again? The waiting around in limbo can be a real drag!

Dusky - Are you doing a medicated FET? What medication will you be on? I'm waiting to start the process for my first FET myself & I don't have much idea of what to expect just yet.

NJR - You're a trooper getting through the injections when you're terrified of needles! How much longer do you have to have the injections for after your transfer? Are they daily or less frequently than that? 
Thanks for the tip on writing down all my questions prior to my consultation. My brain always goes blank at things like consultations, so I've started making a list of all sorts of questions to ask so that I hopefully won't have that problem this time🤞 
I've not gotten to the 2WW bit yet, but I can only imagine how tough the wait must be. It's still very early days though & I've read of countless women on these forums who've had no symptoms (even when they had symptoms with a previous pregnancy) & were surprised when they got a BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you! 🤞🤞


----------



## dojiejo

Mudra - I don't know a great deal about low level mosaic's. My understanding is there is a chance that there could be something genetically wrong with the embryo or a possibility that the abnormal cells may self correct, thus the need for genetic counselling. I have an appointment on Thursday for my endometrial biopsy results. I really hope they are back by then so we can do a transfer next week. I think we may be at the same clinic, my FET is a natural transfer. Medicated is easier regarding timing and monitoring. I have insisted on a natural cycle as my body seems to respond better to a natural cycle as I have less fluid accumulating at my csection defect.

NJR - Congrats on being PUPO, fingers crossed for your 2 embies to snuggly in safely. I hope the 2ww doesn't drive you to crazy. Hope the Lubion is going ok. 

Pritamin - Did you have you consultation with the Cz clinic today? How did it go?

Dusky - Not long till the 21st, fingers crossed everything goes smoothly. 

AFM - I start testing for ovulation tomorrow, I really hope I ovulate by the weekend so I can go away for a few days to my in laws before the transfer.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone 

i hope you don’t mind me jumping in. I am just about to start a fresh cycle, totally new protocol for me. Its called a cetrotide cycle and ill be having 450miu and the most i have ever had is 300 of gonal f (last cycle). Jusy waiting on my af showing her face then ill be in for a day 2/3 scan then start my meds x

anyone else done a cycle like this?


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All,
Almost at the end of another week... Hope you are all well!

Doji - How did your scan go today? it was today that your scans start wasnt it?

Mouse - Im glad that your HCG came back all and well! I bet thats a relief. Take care hun and keep us posted.

Mudra - Thats great you have a transferrable embie waiting for you, so whats the process now for FET, do you need to wait on AF arriving?

NJR - Congrats on being PUPO! Sorry, but whats the lubion for? Ive heard it before but can't recall. Hows your partner liking giving you the injections? I don't think my partner could even do it, so good on him! Hope you enjoyed the lovely weather and relaxation in Greece!

Pritamin - How did the consultation go? was it Tuesday past? Thats great you were able to bring your vaccine forward. Ive still not had word for mine.

Dusky - the 21st will be here before you know it, the weeks are flying by. What meds will you be on?

8868dee - We have cycled previously on a forum, hope you are well. Ive not been on the protocol that you are on before, hopefully someone here will be able to help you hun. 

Hope everyone else is well, has anyone heard from Blodyn? I hope all is ok.

AFM, so side effects have defo be very evident since last Wednesday (19th) or so, headaches, tiredness, flushes etc!! So i knew that there was something working anyway. I had my repeat baseline yesterday (Wed 26th), cyst has grown by about 0.5mm, however the lining has thinned right down, infact it was that thin that they really struggled to measure it and Im not even sure what it measured at! However because there is still that cyst there, they took bloods to test my E2 levels and said I would get a call later in the afternoon. They did give me medication to start my stims, just incase my E2 levels were low enough. So..... they are at 59, which is low apparently? Ive never had my levels checked before, so Ive no idea. So yup, the cyst isnt producing any hormones and Im at baseline. So i start Bemfola from tomorrow (Friday) and Im back next Friday (4th) for an action scan and will take it from there. Im sure the last time I stim'd I was on Gonal-F, has anyone else been on Bemfola?
Ive also to reduce my Buserelin down to once a day, instead of twice. So I will continue to inject the Buserelin in the morning and will do the Bemfola at night, from tomorrow! Fingers crossed my lining thickens back up and I get some decent follicles.
It's been a while since I've been here, can anyone recomment any IVF foods to have during stimming?

Take Care
F x


----------



## NJR

Fyfey - that's such good news, I'm so pleased for you. I usually drink pomegranate juice to help my lining thicken up, it's good for blood flow. I'm taking Lubion as it's an injectable form of progesterone. I don't absorb progesterone very well, so it's in addition to the tablets I'm also taking. My DH is really good at the injections, and really patient with me.

8868dee - hello and welcome to the forum. I've never had a cetrotide cycle, so I can't help I'm afraid but hopefully someone on here will have some knowledge of it.

Doji - how's your testing going? 

Mudra - I'm having the injections daily, and I guess I keep taking them till my hcg test, then see what happens. Good luck for your consultation.

AFM, I'm back in the UK and now in quarantine for 10 days, which means I can't have the blood test my clinic usually want for hcg. Testing day would be Monday, so I'm going to do a home test then, and if it's negative, see what my clinic say about continuing the medication. I still have no symptoms, but I'm feeling a bit less crazy. The weather in Greece was lovely, but it feels good to be back home.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Doj x how are you doing?

Mouse, massive congratulations to you!!

NJR, how are you doing on the 2ww sofa?

Mudra, hi, yes medicated FET, I used to always be on long protocol but now am on SP so wait for AF and then Buserelin injections day 2/3, then Progynova tablets and Cyclogest pessaries, I also have the HCG trigger but I know it’s standard for FETs. How are you feeling about it all.

I hope everyone is doing ok, again apologies for being so rubbish on 🙃 xx


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - Welcome and I hope AF makes a timely appearance. I had cetrotide with my cycle to stop me ovulating, my stimulation drugs were a lower dose as I have a high AFC/AMH. I had 8 days of stimulation drugs (fostimon and meriofert), started cetrotide on day 5 of stims and continued the cetrotide until my trigger. 

Fyfey - sorry to hear about all your side effects, but yeah to your lining finally thinning down and starting you stims. I am glad your cyst is not estrogen producing. 

NJR - Welcome back to the UK, I hope the 2ww and quarantining isn't driving you to crazy. Everything crossed for your test day on Monday. 

Dusky - Lovely to hear from you, you haven't been rubbish, life is just busy. 

AFM - I had my scan yesterday, 16 mm follicle, I have daily scans now and daily ovulation surge testing. Today the follicle is 18 mm. I think my surge will be Sunday and than check to see that ovulation has actually happened than I will start my progesterone and have my transfer 5 days later. We are supposed to be going away from half term on Sunday but think I will end up having to have a scan on Monday, so will wait in London and then meet my family after ovulation has been confirmed for a few days away.


----------



## Mudra85

Dojiejo - Thanks for the info about mosaics. That's what the clinic has told me, but I think I'm going to see if I can arrange an appointment with the genetic counsellor next week to understand more about it. Given we only have one normal embryo then we need to know whether we want to proceed with the mosaic in the event that the normal embryo doesn't survive the thaw. From your latest messages it looks like your endometrial biopsy results are now in and that you're now progressing with your natural FET. All being well, it looks like your transfer should be next week, which is a lot faster than a medicated FET! I think we're at the same clinic like you say. 

Welcome 8868dee! I took cetrotide for my cycle. I used a combination of meriofert and fostimon for the stimulation phase and cetrotide (one 0.25mg injection every morning) from day 5 of stimulation to prevent ovulation up until trigger.

Fyfey - I had my FET consultation earlier today. I now have to wait for my next period and then 14 days into that cycle I start taking norethisterone. I take the norethisterone for 12-14 days then wait to have another period. Then roughly 18 days after the first day of that period I have my transfer. I can't remember exactly what meds I'll be taking for those 18 days, but it's a combo of injections, tablets and pessaries. I have a nurse's appointment on the 14th June where we'll run through everything in a lot more detail. 
That's great news that you can now crack on with your cycle! I don't have any experience of Bemfola. During stims I tried eat a lot of protein (roughly 70g) per day. Lots of eggs, organic dairy, fish, nuts, plus lots of veg, particularly asparagus, kale, spinach, lentils and beans. I had to use protein powder to get my protein intake up as it's actually quite hard to without it. I'm not sure whether doing any of that helped, but I think just being as healthy as possible can't hurt and at the least you'll feel like you've given it your best shot.

NRJ - I hope the injections are over with as soon as can be! Thanks for the good luck. Consultation went well. I was able to ask lots of questions but all in all it was very quick. Good luck for when you test!

Dusky7 - It feels like there's more meds with FET than IVF, even if there are less injections. I think I'm on the short protocol for FET too, but it feels so long because I have to wait until day 14 of my next cycle and then take norethisterone for 12-14 days and then have another period before starting my FET meds. Have you started your FET now? 

AFM - I'm now worrying about the possibility of our one blast not surviving the thaw on the day of transfer. My clinic tells me that between 90-95% survive the thaw, but other clinics report survival rates of upwards of 97%. Does anyone know anything about blast survival rates post-thaw or have any experience of this? I get the impression it's very unlikely to happen, but I'm paranoid given we only have one good blast and if it doesn't work it's back in for round 2. 

Hope you all enjoy the bank holiday weekend! Hopefully we'll be in for some decent weather!


----------



## 8868dee

Fyfey: yes we have cycled before I remember. How are you? I have never heard of bemfola before x glad the cyst isn’t affecting the cycle for you xx

NJR: thank you for the welcome and good luck for your OTD x

Hey Dusky lovely xx

Hi Doj, I will be on the highest stimms at 450miu i habe ever been due to slow response even tho my amh is quite good. but this is a new protocol so I appreciate the information thank you x good luck with your cycle.

Hi mudra, I will be on 450 stimms (highest i have ever had) ans will be gonal F and menopur i believe. They did explain it but my head is mush lol so not sure after that however I believe because of slow response and longer stim times thats why they changed protocol tho I’m happ To do whatever works. They said it will decrease my stim time x

afm: still waiting on af lol 😂 i feel it will be late because i want it to come ha ha x


----------



## Blodyn76

Fey - You must be climbing the walls, at least there is progress now, eh? 

Mouse, how are you? When did you say you're booked in for a scan? 

NJR Holy crap, that was an experience going through the new departure stuff wasn't it? Our covid test didn't have our DOB on so we were refused boarding - queue a 9pm sunday night phone call to the clinic to get it rectified - email came through with amended covid cert with 10 minutes to spare, rushed back into the airport to check in - checked in with 6 minutes to spare then legged it down to boarding - which was one of the last bloomin' gates in the airport. While we were waiting for the emails you could see lots of irate people having not completed correct forms, or tests like ours not quite right. Anyway, have you tested yet or you managing to hold off? 

Lawrean how are things going? When do you fly out - and where are you cycling? I missed that bit? 

Duskey AF arrive on time? 

Pritamin - I am so sorry you've had to abandon the cycle, but seriously, from my experience, loads better to do it now than too late and lots of money spent! What clinic in Czech are you looking at? 

GFOH, no words lovely. This journey really does suck. 

Dogi timing never works the way we hope, does it? Hope you do manage to get away at some point. 

mumsy2be best of luck this weekend, and congratulations on your book! 

Mudra - Congratulations on the blast, though i fully understand it can be disappointing and you want to punch people in the throat who want to big up the win.  My daughter has a genetic condition with a 50% chance of passing it on, she is 26 (I was still a foetus when i had her) and is starting to explore her options. Not an easy situation to be in. 

Dee - I'm sure we've cycled together before too - maybe one of my attempted cycles. Thats a heafty dose, how closely are they monitoring you? 


AFM.... well... What a disaster of a cycle that was. It's only saving grace was that the weather was amazing and i've massively improved my vitamin D levels as a result. I never scanned before we left, and to be honest, my anatomy is a disaster anyway. My uterus is huge - like a solid mass the size of a 5-6 month pregnancy, only one ovary is visible the other is attached to the uterus, but is only visible when scanning as though you're looking from the lower ribs. So, unless my amazing sonographer in scanassure Manchester has availability we don't bother. I get out there, 2 follicles, 3 cysts, 3 x 2-3cm cysts on my one working ovary. Went for egg collection anyway, aspirated the cysts which turned out to be chocolate cysts (I was diagnosed with endo at 16 - I'm 44 now) 2 eggs, 1 egg fertilised didn't reach blast. To be fair, it was a long shot anyway. But really Grrrr 5k down with not even a blast is so frustrating! Still have one blast in the freezer, but i've convinced myself it won't thaw properly. 

So now i'm home in isolation. We came home with Randox tests booked, we get a call from public health Wales saying they don't accept those tests in Wales and so on... I work for the local authority in adult social care commissioning - we've worked our backsides off during covid and worked closely with the local public health team... so me on my soap box starts to really get frustrated, they didn't want us driving the 50 miles to drop off the test... but didn't mention we could use a courier - which after the second call turns out we could, then after further digging it seems we could post the test, then it got better - because i'm working from home and i can isolate for 14 days i don't need a bloody test at all! But get this... you can't get home unless you've a test booked. The whole system is an absolute shambles. 

I'm now sat waiting for AF to arrive with a uterus that is so inflamed i can't get comfortable. I've bought incontinence pads ready for the period, not your average pads, these things are nursing home standard  so between this and the mats on the bed, then the huge pain meds, i should be just about ok... I seriously need to get my head around DE and just get on with 3 months down reg. 

Ha, felt good to get all that out!


----------



## dojiejo

Mudra - I hope the genetic counselling helps with making a decision. I can see why you would like the reassurance of having another option on your transfer day if somethings happens with the thaw. I think the natural FET transfers seems faster, as you don't have the medication to time everything in the prep month. My prep month I didn't have to do anything, just wait for my period to arrive the next month. I had my egg collection at the start of March, so it feels like some much waiting. I hope your period arrives soon so you can start your medication. 

8868dee - I hope the higher stims do their job once AF finally arrives. I really hope it isn't late for you. 

Blodyn - I am so sorry your cycle has been such a disaster, how stressful and frustrating for you. I am so, sorry that you didn't end up with any blasts. I am also sorry that your uterus is so inflamed, you are so uncomfortable and your AF is going to be so horrendous. I hope that getting it all out has helped a little. I hope your journey with DE is a lot less stressful. 

AFM - I had my surge today, another scan this morning. I was surprised my consultant actually did the scan (I have never meet him, just spoken on video calls with him). All looking great, my follicle is looking irregular so early signs of ovulation, so I still need to go in for another scan tomorrow. My DW and DS have gone away today and I am hoping to join them tomorrow.


----------



## NJR

Oh Blodyn, it sounds like you've had an awful time. I hope you managed to get at least a bit of relaxation on the beach. It was such lovely weather out there, I almost didn't want to come home to the grey skies. What's the plan for you next? Hope your AF is better than you're expecting, and if not, get plenty of rest and maybe a big tub of ice cream 

Mudra - when's AF due? Hope you don't have to wait too long. All the waiting feels like one of the hardest parts of IVF.

Dee - where are you cycling? Have you been with the clinic before, and they're just trying a new approach, or are you somewhere different?

Doji - Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. I've never done a natural FET, but I'm interested in the possibility. Why do they give you progesterone though? I would have thought if you've ovulated, your body would be making enough naturally.

AFM, test day is tomorrow and I haven't tested at all yet. Partly because I want to hang onto the possibility of being pregnant, and partly because if I get a negative test it would make having the injections a lot worse, and I know my clinic won't let me stop them before tomorrow. I thought I was getting symptoms a few days ago, as my sense of smell was really strong, but that's disappeared now, and to be fair I've had it on a negative cycle as well, so it may just be something to do with the progesterone I'm taking.


----------



## Lawreann

Hi all how are we all? Thank goodness we seem to have some sun and the rain has temporarily stopped!
Just a quick one from me will catch up later with everyone.

Blodyn my goodness what a stress I am worrying so much about making sure I have all the right documents and bits in order. I am cycling at Serum where did you cycle? Bless you I hope AF is kinder to you and you can cycle again ASAP.

NJR everything crossed for tomorrow. 

AFM I had lining scan last week all good so far so flights booked and transfer for this Friday so all systems go to book everything. Just a flying visit and back home on Saturday. I’ve booked Randox I need to check now they are accepted in England I hope so. I just need to book the day 5 test to release.
xxx


----------



## NJR

Well, it turns out I'm an idiot and don't actually have a home test here. I thought there was one at the back of a draw, but apparently not, and we're in quarantine so we can't go out and buy one. I've ordered one from Amazon, which will arrive tomorrow. 🤦‍♀️


----------



## dojiejo

NJR - oh no to having no tests in the house, you have got massive strength in not testing early. Everything crossed fro a BFP for you tomorrow. 

Lawreann - Good luck for a smooth transfer on Friday and all goes to plan with your flights, etc. 

AFM - Ovulation has been confirmed with my scan today. All booked for transfer on Saturday, I start my progestrone and inhixa (blood thinners) tomorrow. I am so pleased that the clinic is now allowing partners in for embryo transfer! I am now on a train on my way up North/East for a few days, looking forward to being close to a beach for some chilling time.


----------



## 8868dee

Blodyn: yea I vaguely remember your name. They will be closely monitoring me but i am such a slow responder i think they jump in meds is needed to be honest. Hopefully will mean less stimm days fingers crossed x. Oh no love really sorry to hear your cycle was a disaster x and your in so much pain x i can only imagine how frustrating it must br for you xx take it easy love xx 😘 

Doj: yeah I hope the stims make a huge difference this cycle, as long as my af arrives i am now 7 days late 😕. I am 38 this year and the last dew months my cycles have become irregular. Last month was 24 days and the month before 47 then the month before that my normal 29 days. So I usually got by my normal cycle but i have no ides tbh when it will come. Good luck for transfer x I can’t wait for that
NJR: so my first clinic was GCRM glasgow and i have my daughter from a fet there however after 2 cancelled fresh cycles in 2016 due to poor response they refused to put my meds up from 200 menopur and said I should think about not continuing with treatment. I was devastated. So we changed to Glasgow royal infirmary private side where they do ICSI only unless the client prefers regular ivf.
We had 1 fresh with them on 300iu gonal F and got 11 eggs which went to 5 and 2 transfers of 2 both BFN. They said the egg quality wasn’t the best and then changed my protocol to this one hoping for a better response x good luck for testing love xxx 

lawreann: good luck forFriday xx

Afm: well i am now 7 days late for AF which is typical considering im due to start Tx but last 2 months they have become irregular. My usual is 29
Days but last month was 24 days and the previous was 47 so i guess could be any time. I am wondering if it was my age but had bloods doen and my clinic say hormones are good. So i don’t know lol,


----------



## NJR

Well, I've tested and it's a bfn. I'm really devastated, as we have no embryos left and have to start all over again. I'm also fed up of having to go to Greece, as it just makes everything more complicated, so I think we'll look at UK clinics. I'm worried about the cost though, especially as we have no idea why the transfers aren't working now when my first one worked. 

Hope the rest of you ladies have better luck than me. x


----------



## Mudra85

Greetings all,

8868dee - I found it all very confusing when my clinic first explained all the drugs and dosages I'd be on. It was totally over my head! It'll be good if this new protocol you're on will reduce your stim time. When do you actually start your cycle? My AF was also delayed just before I was about to start my prep month. It is very typical when you want it to arrive as quickly as possible so that you can get cracking. Hope your AF shows up asap! 

Blodyn - Thank you, I'm very pleased we've gotten this far, but I've been terrible with all the uncertainty and waiting there is with the IVF process. I've been such a worrier throughout it all, I think mainly because we've had such bitter experience of things going wrong in the past. Re your daughter, she should be able to get up to 3 rounds of IVF with PGD through the NHS, which is what I'm having. I'd be happy to provide details of how I went about it if that'd be helpful, as I didn't know any of this until a year ago (sorry if you already know all this). I'm glad you feel better after getting your frustrations out on here! Sometimes it's good to just vent. Sorry you've been through such a torrid time of it all! Hope you're able to at least get some comfort, but a swollen uterus doesn't sound very pleasant at all. 

Dojiejo - Hoping we'll be able to get some more info from the genetic counsellor, but I'm not holding out too much hope for our little mosaic as I know they are much less likely to take than a genetically normal blast. I've reassured myself a little more about thaw survival rates, as the stats for our clinic on the HFEA website shows that less than about 1% don't survive. This is despite the clinic telling me their thaw survival rates are around 90-95%, which I think is them erring on the side of caution (at least I hope it's that). There's so much waiting around! You've done so well waiting since March. I had my EC at the beginning of May and I'm already tearing my hair out with the wait. That's excellent news that your transfer will be on Saturday! Must be good that's it's finally happening! Best of luck for Saturday, I'm rooting for you!

NJR - I'm so sorry to hear you didn't get the result you wanted. It must be so crushing for it to not work out after to getting to that stage! Really feel for you! Take care of yourself and take the time you need to deal with this in the way that works best for you. All the travel involved must make things a lot more complicated, but I guess the trade off is it's cheaper than the UK. It's a lot to consider doing IVF in the UK what with the costs involved. I know it's early days and you'll have to take time to recover from the outcome of your last transfer, but have you thought about cycling again straightaway again or will you take a bit of time to consider your options more first? 

Lawreann - Good luck with your transfer on Friday. I am also rooting for you!

AFM - Nothing much to report, just waiting for AF to arrive (feels like watching paint dry, need to distract myself), but that probably won't be until next week.


----------



## dojiejo

NJR - I am so sorry that you didn't get your BFP. It is so devastating after everything you have gone through in the cycle. I hope your DH and you have sometime to take care of yourselves and each other. Sending you lots of love. 

Murdra - Waiting for your AF to arrive is just so frustrating! You are right it is like watching paint dry. If you check out the HFEA website it give results for various things including embryos that did not thaw properly, which for 2018 was (that is for CRGH which is where I think you are). 

8868dee - AF must know when we are waiting for it and therefore decides to come late. I hope it arrives soon. 

AFM - I have started my medication, back to London tomorrow. The days are going quickly.


----------



## Dusky7

Every time I come on here I feel guilty that I don’t have the time to read everyone’s posts, I’m so sorry, I really do mean to and then time just disappears and another week has gone and I am behind...

NJR I am so so sorry to read of your BFN, it is such a hard and unfair journey, sending you massive love and hugs, I’m so sorry x

Seems like a few of us are waiting on AF, I am always 28 days, should have arrived on the 28th, still nothing! Had acupuncture yesterday too and was really hoping that would help but no pains yet 🙄 Meant to have first scan on Monday they won’t cancel it until I call with my day 1, would be pointless going even if it comes tomorrow x


----------



## dojiejo

Our FET went well, the embryo thawed without any issues and the whole process was smooth sailing. OTD 19th May, so the long 2WW begins. I also managed to squeeze acupuncture session in before the transfer!


----------



## dojiejo

I just had my phone call regarding my progesterone levels from my bloods yesterday. 

My level is 90 so a great level, but now wondering can progesterone be to high? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudra85

Dusky - No worries about not being up to date on posts. Don't feel guilty Sometimes there's just not the time in the day to do it all. I hope your AF shows up soon! It's always late when we want it to show up. Mine is also taking it's sweet time!

Dojiejo - I'm so pleased that your transfer went smoothly and nice work getting an acupuncture session in beforehand. I'm planning to do the same if I can. I'm afraid I don't know anything about whether progesterone can be too high, but possibly someone else on here will be able to provide some info on that. It sounds like you have a great level though and things are looking positive. I hope you're trying to relax after your transfer, and I've got fingers and toes crossed for you! 

Mudra


----------



## NJR

Doji - glad your transfer went well, good luck for your 2ww.

Mudra - we can't cycle again immediately as we use donor embryos and we only had 2 from the last round, both were transferred, so now we have to wait again for 4-6 months till they find another donor. We're thinking about finding somewhere in the UK with a shorter waiting list, and looking at pricing options because it's just so expensive but we're wasting so much time having to wait for donors.

Dusky - fingers crossed you get AF soon, it never comes when you want it, does it?!

AFM, my clinic has suggested I have a uterine biopsy to see if my miscarriage may have altered something in my womb like bacteria/progesterone receptivity, etc. It's all a bit experimental, but they can't figure out why I have a relatively healthy womb and healthy donor embryos and nothing has worked since my miscarriage. I'm honestly willing to try anything, so fingers crossed this gives us some answers.


----------



## Fyfey

Evening All,

Hope everyone is well...

NJR - Im so sorry to read this, take time for yourself!! Take care!! 
I hope you can find somewhere suitable in the UK for you to cycle. I had a endometrium biopsy back in Feb, feel free to ask away if theres anything you want to know. 

Doji - So glad to hear that your transfer went well, hows the TWW going? I had a wee laugh to myself when I read your comment about progesterone being too high, isn't it funny how our minds work... we worry regardless don't we? sorry I can't be of any help re-the levels though!

Blodyn - Im gutted for you!! However it sounds like you have a plan moving forward, which always helps! Hope your taking the time to do things for you!! Take care x

Dee, Mudra and Dusky - Any sign of AF yet? Isn't it always the way, late when we are desperate to get going with a cycle!! 

Lawreann - How did the transfer go? How you coping with the TWW??

AFM - So I started stims (Bemfola) on Friday 28th May, I went in for an action scan on Friday 4th June (day 8, although only 7 injections).. I had 4 half decent sized follicles (2x12,13 and 15) there were quite a few under 10 as well and a lining of 12.4!!. They think the cyst has gone, however because cysts and follicles look identicle then it's hard to tell if it's gone or if it's shrunk and it could be what they think is a follicle. 
Anyway, I left the clinic on Friday with some more Bemfola, feeling quite disheartened and with another appointment for today (Monday 7th June), so at todays scan I had quite a few with follicles measuring 12,13,14,15,16 and 17! However only one at 17, my clinic like to see 2 at 18 or 3 at 17 before they trigger!!
So Ive to return again tomorrow for another scan and they will decide wether I will trigger tomorrow night or Wednesday night, with EC either Thursday or Friday. 
I left the clinic feeling much happier today though! So either way, I will have had EC done by Friday.

I will keep you all posted on how the EC goes and what we get! 

Take Care x


----------



## Lawreann

Good evening ladies,
Fyfey- fingers crossed for some juicy follicle growth tonight.

doji- my 2ww partner how is it going? When is your test date? I don’t know about progesterone either I’m afraid I always worry mine is too low but


AFM I had my transfer done last Friday I have 3 embryos on board. I already feel I’m going mad and I’m only 3dp 5dt!! The trip to Greece was short was only there for 24hrs and now in 10 quarantine. Had the home office on my door step day 1 at 8:30am and had a phone call each day so far.
Sending lots of hugs and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## dojiejo

NJR - I hope the uterine biopsy gives you the answers you need. I have everything crossed for you. 

Frfey - Hope the scan goes well tomorrow, fingers crossed the ones measuring 15 and 16 catch up before you have your trigger. I have laughed at myself with my ridiculousness as well. I told by wife my concern about the progesterone and she wouldn't' even entertain the conversation as the nurse said it was a good level. I'm sure I will find something else to focus and stress on.

Lawreann - I hope your quarantine goes well, 3 embryos on board, fingers crossed for you. Glad to have a 2ww partner, my OTD is 19th June.

Hope everyone else is going well. 

AFM - Currently 2dp 5dt. This progesterone is giving me grief, I fall asleep on the couch this afternoon and have been feeling nauseous on and off. Clearly too early to be any type of symptom, falling asleep will most likely be due to the 5.30am wake up call from my DS this morning.


----------



## 8868dee

NJR: i am so so sorry for your bfn lovely x. Hopefully love that may give u some answers fingers crossed for your next cycle and thr everything goes ok x thinking of you xx

Mudra: so as soon as my af was here i was to ring up and now it arrived yesterday i have my baseline scan tomorrow at 11.30 where they will tell me whenxi start injecting x it is confusing but i hope it will be a better response x

Doj: yea our af must certainly know, thiscycle i went to 41 days 😳. Talk about making me wait lol x how are you now after transfer ? How many did u put back? Aww good luck on the 2ww, i hated the progesterone partof my last cycle it’s messy isnt it  

Dusky: hello lovely, finally my af arrive yesterday evening so now have my scan booked for tomorrow xx how are you? Xx

fyfey: yeah finally my af arrived last night at 6 lol 😂. Good luck for collecting lots of eggies love x my clinic will not trigger until a minimum of size 18 and even then will only trigger if 2 or more x they prefer them at 20 tho lolx no idea what size they get yo before they naturally ovulate x

lawreann: hope all went well good luck with 2ww. Wow 3 on board. I don’t think i met anyone ever who has had 3 on board d good luck xx are youin quarantine for 10 days? Xx

Afm: so finally my af arrived yesterday 7th june lol so now i have a scan booked in at clinic st 11.30 then will let me know when to start my medication. Im so excited now lol x my apologies for noy being on the last week i just didn’t want to bore anyone woth my constant no updates on my part x


----------



## Love_Lucy

Hi everyone, hoping I can join you guys. I'll take some time to read back on some previous posts but will start by introducing myself.

I'm trying for a sibling for my DD. She was conceived using DE back in 2019 at IB in Spain. We had 6 embryos frozen after her cycle and I had a FET back in August last year which was successful but sadly ended in miscarriage. Now the travel restrictions have become a bit more relaxed I'm hoping to go at the end of June to try a FET again. My period started yesterday, started the medication today (Progynova) and have my lining scan booked for the 17th.

Sending lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## Dusky7

Hi and welcome Love_Lucy, so sorry to hear of your miscarriage. Great that you have started your meds for FET, so exciting, wishing you so much luck.

Hey 8868Dee, yay to AF arriving!! Was your scan yesterday or is it today? So great we are finally getting going  So lovely to be cycling with you again hon xxo

Doj, sorry the prog is giving you grief, what have you got planned for the 2ww, I know it doesn’t but I pray it goes quickly for you 😬🤞

Lawreann, wow 3 lovely embies on board, hope they are getting all nestled in and cosy.

Fyfey, how did your scan go? Hope your follies are getting big and juicy.

NJR, I’ve not had one but a uterine biopsy sounds like a great idea, as you say anything is worth a shot x

Mudra, thanks x any sign of AF yet?

Afm, af finally arrived, Day 1 was Sunday, left a message at the clinic and emailed, no one got back to me Monday, I kept calling and finally got hold of someone at the end of the day before they shut 😠 Really feel ignored by them these days. Anyway, started Buserelin yesterday, have scan Friday... am desperate to know what the Embryologist’s advice is re what to put back (have 3 frozen embies, one top grade, one just below and one ok, want DET but not sure with which ones...), they said they will chat the week before.

Anyway, waffle waffle, feel very detached from
This cycle, hate that feeling, though possibly better than my usual obsession 🤔 

xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi and welcome Lucy  good luck with your FET  x 

Dusky: my scan was today thiz morning at 11.30. All went well and nurse gave me my first injections eeek. I know finally we are on our journey x this is my final fresh cycle x. I hope you feel better about this cycle as you go on love x keeping all crossed for you xx

hope everyone else is good and doing ok x

Afm: scab went well this morning and got my drugs lol. I am taking 300 Gonal F and 150 menopur daily in the am and then from friday im to also take 0.25 of Fyremadel every evening. Am back Wednesday at 11.30 for a scan and bloods x


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - Your AF sure did keep you waiting. Glad your scan went well. Good luck for your scan and bloods next Wednesday and that you don't have many side effects from your stims. 

Dusky - I'm so sorry that your are feeling so ignored by your clinic. I understand the feeling of being detached from the cycle. I have felt like that numerous times. 

Love_Lucy - Welcome and sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Really hope this FET is a success for you. 

AFM - I am now 4dp5dt! I have been trying to kid myself that I am not going to symptom spot, I tend to sayto my DW anything that could be a symptom is related to my progesterone but secretly hoping that it is in fact a symptom (despite me knowing it is to early and it is just the progesterone). I have been nauseous on and off, Itchy nipple last night, (Sorry for the TMI) I had some white milky discharge this morning and a throbbing headache this afternoon. I am currently have a discussion in my head about testing early, as when I have had IUI I would also test 14 days post (so 15 dpo) so surely. I can knock 5 days off the OTD! Equally, even if it is positive I won't be getting to excited after my previous miscarriage and chemical pregnancy. Wonder why I have a headache


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: I hope I don’t have to many symptoms lol 😂 I usually cope quite well but this is a major leap in meds so who knows lol 😂. Awe iam with you on thr headache with thr 2ww i always have inside my head arguments regarding testing early. I am going to try not to but I probably will do lol 😂. Its a mental head doer for sure this process xx when is OTD ? Is it the 19th ? X


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - The 2ww is definitely a mental head doer! I hope the increased meds do the trick for you . My OTD is 19th, 9 days away. Today I have felt very emotional, like I do before my AF arrives, so feeling like this isn't a great sign.


----------



## Mudra85

Morning everyone,

Hope everyone's doing OK and that you've all been enjoying the nice weather.

NRJ - The waiting time for a donor sounds very frustrating. Hopefully there's somewhere in the UK with a much shorter waiting list, but as you say it's so much more expensive in this country, so it's a difficult balance to strike between waiting times and cost. On uterine biopsies, I was listening to a fertility doctor based in Canada just last night who was talking about how alterations in bacteria in the womb can affect endometrial receptivity and he felt the test you mention was worth doing for those who've had previous miscarriages or multiple implantantion failure. Whatever you decide to do I hope you're able to get the answers you need.

Fyfey - AF finally showed up on Wednesday this week. Doesn't half like to keep me waiting sometimes! Sounds like you have a good crop of follies. Your smaller follicles will probably catch up a bit before you have your EC. I hope everything went well with your EC and that you get lots of eggs! 

Lawreann - Glad your transfer went well! Keeping everything crossed for you. I can well imagine that you'd need the patience of a saint to get through 2WW.

Dojiejo - I hope you're surviving the 2WW and that the progesterone is being a little kinder to you now. Hoping you get good news next week and that all the symptoms you're having are for the right reason! Do you mind if I ask you about what happened on your transfer day? Did they defrost your embryo when you were in the clinic and do partners need to attend the clinic on the day of transfer?

8868Dee - Excellent news that your AF has finally shown up and your first scan went well! How're you finding the stims so far?

Love_Lucy - Welcome! Hope your FET treatment is going well so far. Will you have your lining scan on the 17th at a clinic in this country before flying out for your FET at the end of the month?

Dusky - AF finally showed up on Wednesday this week. I was starting to think it never would earlier this week. Glad your AF also arrived, but sounds like a bit of a pain with your clinic. Have you been able to speak to an embryologist about DET? Being a little detached may be better than obsessing, but then I couldn't say for sure as I've only ever been in the obsession phase.

AFM - Now that my AF has started, I have a consultation with the nurse on Monday morning to run through the copious amounts of drugs I'll be on for FET. I should also be arranging for delivery of all my medications. 

Take care all


----------



## dojiejo

Mudra85 - How exciting, not long till you start your cycle. Good luck with the nurse appointment and getting all your drugs! I didn't ask about when they thawed the embryo, they did a quick ultrasound check, my bladder wasn't full enough so they gave me some more time to drink so more water to fill it up, we spoke with the embryologist, confirmed my identity multiple times, rescan me and then when everyone was ready they came and done the transfer. Everything was pretty smooth and the most comfortable transfer I have ever had. It was the first time through the whole process my wife was able to attend which was great as she was unable to attend any of our previous appointments for our FET last year including my multiple scans when I miscarried. I have everything crossed for you.

8 days till OTD, I am working all weekend so that should keep my mind busy enough and stop me from testing as I leave work early and my wife will be asleep and we always are together when we test.


----------



## Mudra85

Dojiejo - Thanks for the detail on your transfer. It does sound like it went very smoothly! I hope mine goes just as smoothly, but I'm very good at finding things to worry about at every step of the process. I'm going to ask for some more details at my nurse's consultation on Monday, as the FET treatment plan the clinic has sent me says that both partners are required to attend the clinic on transfer day to sign off that we're happy for our embryo to be thawed. There's a small possibility that DH may not be able to attend the clinic on transfer day, so I'm wondering whether me going in for the transfer by myself would be a problem (although hopefully that won't be necessary).

I hope work keeps your mind off things this weekend. Just 8 days to go, although I know that must feel like forever away.


----------



## Fyfey

Morning Ladies, 

Another week down! 

Dee - So glad to hear that the scan went well and you now have your injections! Hopefully things are looking good come Wednesday and you are in for EC soon!! 

Doj - Im also a serial symptom spotter, I just can't help it!!!! Im even planning on the days that I might start to test, last time i tested out my trigger!! 

Lawreann - How is the TWW going for you? 3 embies, wow!!!!! how exciting!!

Dusky - Hope the scan has went well today, got everything crossed for you! Keep us posted! 

Mudra - Let us know how Monday goes, you must be excited!! 

NJR - How are you hun? 

Welcome Lucy!!  

AFM - Well I triggered on Tuesday night at 10:15 and went in yesterday morning (Thursday) for EC.... We got 9 eggs (They had expected 13, but Id rather 9 at a better quality, than an extra 4 that arent up too much)... I had a bit of a sleepless night, waiting on the call from the embryologist this morning. Well I got the call half an hour ago and.... we have 7 that have fertilised!! Im really chuffed with 7 and just hope that we have at least 3/4 come Sunday (day 3) and then 1/2 that make it to blast!!! 
Theres always a worry isn't there, I need to stop worrying about things that are outwith our control!! lol My own worse enemy!! 

Take Care Everyone 
F x


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: this journey is by far an emotional rollercoaster x try to stay positive x 😘 sending u all the luck in the world xx 

Mudra: yeah the stimms are ok, i feel quite tired and starting to get a few twinges so fingers crossed is a good sign x good luck on Monday with the consultation xx

Fyfey: yes I am super relieved to be on my way now. The injections are fine and i am just tired and twingy which is normal x i hope i am not on stimms long lol. Wow well done on 9 eggs and 7 embies x fingers crossed they carry on growing nicely for u xx

Dusky: how did the scan go ?

Everyone else hope u r ok x 

afm: day 3 of stimms and i am feeling tired and slight twinges in my ovary area which is to be expected so not doing too bad lol I am to add another injection in tonight which is Cetrotide (a Generic name on the box lol this is so I don’t Ovulate) so from today 3 injections a day till my scan on Wednesday x


----------



## Dusky7

Scan was crap, my lining is still 10.6!! 😮 have never had that before, and had scan later than usual so thought it would be even better, normally I’m 2/3! So go back on 28th have scan see where things are and take Norethisterone to induce period 🙄 so all delayed by 3/4 weeks, I am so upset.

Doj, no such thing as TMI with us, you carry on  

Dee, glad everything has got started now hon xx

Sorry for lack of personals, hope everyone has a great weekend x


----------



## dojiejo

Dusky - how frustrating about your lining, I can see why you are so upset by it all. Everything is just so long and drawn out without having any other delays. 

8868dee - Sounds like the twinges are all positive. Good luck for your scan on Wednesday.

Fyfey - Congrats on 7 eggs fertilising! So true, the numbers of eggs collected is not as important as the quality. Did you have get an update yesterday? 

Mudra85 - Hope you get all your questions answered today at your nurse appointment today. We didn't have to sign anything on the day of transfer, so it would be fine to go by yourself if your DH can't make it (all the consent forms should be checked by the nurse prior to the day of transfer).

How is everyone else going?

AFM - I have continued obsessing over the stupid 2ww. Work distracted me a little but I was consistently thinking about testing, especially as we have pregnancy tests at work for testing patients so I had consider doing a test, but didn't for various reasons . Instead we did a test today, I am 9dp5dt and it was a BFN. Yes I caved, yes I know it is early,  but I can't see much changing between now and Saturday. I am devastated, should have just waited for Saturday.


----------



## Dusky7

Aww Doj, I am so sorry! Do your clinic do a test too? Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Dusky7

Clinic have just replied saying that the Buserelin vial (that I only did 4 injections from) only lasts 15-18 days from open so I’ll have to buy another, and pay the £55 delivery fee!! 😠


----------



## 8868dee

Dusky: oh no love i am so so sorry everything is now delayed xx 😚 did they say why the lining is too thick ? Wtf why wont they give u a free one as its not ur fault ur lining is too thick xx 

Doj: oh love so sorry for your bfn I really hope it changes by Saturday love xx take care xx

afm: not much to report really, am on day 6 of stimms and only a few twinges nothing else really lol bit tired. Scan is on Wednesday and i wm worried im not responding as well as I thought due to lack of symptoms but who knows xx

hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Fyfey

Morning Ladies, 

Dusky - Try not to worry too much about your lining, I've been there.... I was trying to down reg from Nov, stopping and starting. In the end I got a biopsy, all ok! But the next cycle they started (down regging) me on CD2 (which they did with my succesful cycle a few years back), and that worked perfectly. My lining for down to 2mm, from previous sitting at 11/12mm after 3/4 weeks on buserelin! Plus I was double dosing on the injections, rather than the spray. 
I hope your clinic have a look at different plans for you, theres one out there for you!!! 
Keep your chin up love!!! 

Doji - Which tests did you use?? With the IC, I didnt get a positive until 11dp5dt..... theres still time, im sure! Take care hun xx

Dee - Good luck for tomorrow, hopefully the lack of symptoms don't mean anything! I didnt get any side effects on stims! 

AFM - Ive felt pretty lousy since EC last Thursday!! I defo didnt feel like this the first time..... sore, bloated and generally feeling yuk!!! 
I got a call on Sunday (3dp) and we had 4 top grade embies, they obviously do expect that to drop off a bit.... so Im in this morning for ET (5dp) and Im hoping we have 2, although if it's only 1, then so be it!!! 

Take Care 
F x


----------



## Mudra85

Doj - I'm so sorry to hear that! This may be a stupid question, but is it possible that it was too early to get a result either way? Will you still test this Saturday? Thanks for the extra info about transfer day. The nurse I spoke with yesterday said exactly the same as you. 

Fyfey - I let myself get a little excited from time to time, but then I think I'm getting ahead of myself and the nerves about it potentially not working and having to repeat the whole process again kick in. It's so nerve-wracking waiting for those calls from the embryologists. It's really hard not to worry, even if it's outside of your control. I really hope you got good news on your embryos! 

8868dee - Hope you're getting on OK with your stims. I felt tired on the meds too and remember getting all kinds of twinges, especially towards the end. Fingers crossed it's a good sign🤞 When is your next scan?

Dusky - Sorry that your lining isn't cooperating and that you've been delayed! How upsetting and frustrating. The waiting is painful with this process.

AFM - I have my nurse's consultation yesterday morning. She ran me through all the drugs I'll need to take for FET. It's more than what I had to take in the stimulation phase, although less injections. I also managed to speak to an embryologist about the questions I completely forgot to ask (due to nerves) when they were giving me updates in the week after my EC. The embryologist said that the thaw survival rate is actually more like 95-98% plus, which is consistent with what I've seen on the HFEA for my clinic. I was also able to find out a little bit more about our mosaic embryo, but we have a follow up appointment with the genetic councellor in mid-July to understand more about it. I feel quite a bit more reassured after speaking to the embryologist, so I'm pleased I contacted them.


----------



## 8868dee

Fyfey: thanks love i hope it doesn Mean anything either x i also don’t usually get many symptoms but i am super tired today. I hope all went well today with ET x take it easy now and rest up xx

Mudra:, i have a scan and bloods tomorrow so fingers crossed im notctoo far away x tomorrow is day 8 of stimms xx . I am so happy you feel relieved about your embie love and it is definitely worth asking all the questions u can xx i have never lost an embie by thawing so fingers crossed urs is successful thaw also xx 😘

afm: super tired today but thats good as i am nervous over my scan in the morning x fingers crossed all is going in the right direction xx


----------



## 8868dee

Just a little update on my scan 

i am on day 8 of stimms and all is heading in right direction x for the amount of meds im on tho I thought i would be more progessed.
So my linining is 5.4 and I have 1 egg at 10, 1 egg o at 11 both on my right i think she said. I have lots of plus’s on both sides. Im to go back in at 10.30 on Friday for another blood and scan x keeping everything crossed though like i said i am on 450iu of meds so why I don’t have more eggs at 10/11 I don’t know x 

any ideas ?


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - That is great that you have 2 good size eggs on your right, fingers crossed that other side catches up. I don't have any ideas about why you don't have any more despite the increased stims. I'm sorry. Good luck for Friday.

Mudra85 - So glad you are feeling more reassured after your nurse appointment and speaking with the embryologist. When do you start your medication? What medication do they have you taking for you FET?

Fyfey - How was your ET? I was thinking of you, sorry I had messaged earlier, work has been a little crazy.I did my early test with a FRER so I really feel like there is no hope. 

Dusky - How annoying about needing more buserelin and having to pay the ridiculous delivery. Can you get a private script? My clinic only does a blood test if you get a positive home tests. 

AFM - Waiting for Saturday to officially test though not really holding out much hope.


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: thank you i am feel pretty deflated about it to be honest and was sure that i would have at least4-5 measurable ones but not yet ot seems  I hope they do catch up and i don’t get why i am slow responding again this cycle is super heartbreaking 💔 x my clinic wont collect less than 3 so i hope they don’t cancel  . Fingers crossed for you on Saturday x have you tested again? Xx


----------



## NJR

Hello everyone, I've been away for a few days for my mum's birthday and trying to put this failed cycle behind me. We've got a call with a UK clinic tomorrow about doing the biopsy, as going to Greece would have been too expensive and time-consuming. We're going to ask them about their donor programme as well and see if the options are any better.

Doji - so sorry you got a BFN, things may change between now and OTD though, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Dusky - that's frustrating about your lining, hope things improve

Mudra - glad you're feeling more reassured about things

Dee - hope your eggs catch up, sometimes they can be slow to start

Fyfey - hope everything's going well for you

I'm going to take myself off here now. Good luck to all you ladies going through stimms and transfers. x


----------



## Dusky7

Lovely to hear from you NJR, hope the call goes well, completely understand you not wanting to be on here, thinking of you x

Dee, I really hope tomorrow shows more big juicy eggies and that you were just a bit slow getting started, my clinic often misses some 😬🤞 xx

Doj, praying you are like Fyfey 🙏🤞

Fyfey, how are you doing lovely?

Mudra, sounds like you had a good consultation, what is a mosaic embie?

afm I shouldn’t really be here now I guess as will be July, third delay this year  The clinic have said that they can sell me a vial, thank goodness. I don’t know if they will let me DR for that long, they never seem to alter their plan at all... x


----------



## dojiejo

NJR - Good luck with the biopsy and the donor cycle, I really wish you all the best. I Hope you have enjoyed your time away for your mum's birthday

8868dee - I hope your scan is more positive for you tomorrow. 

Dusky - The third delay for the year is so tough.

AFM - Nothing new to report! Today is 12dp5dt, only 2 more days to the OTD.


----------



## dojiejo

Unsurprising it is an official BFN for me. Devastated.


----------



## 8868dee

NJR: yeah i am always a slow responder no matter what meds i am on it seems. Take care hun xx 

dusky: yeah i wm always a slow starter x i have 4 measurable ones now [email protected] 12 and [email protected] mm so hopefully they will continue to grow

doj: i am so so very sorry love x take care and rest up 😘😘😢😢

afm: so scan yesterday was better. We have 4 measurable ones now. 2 on each side and measured at 12 and 11 plus some smaller ones. I am to go back Monday morning for another scan and am hoping for more to have grown. The nurse said to me not to worry because if it takes 20 days then so be it lol 😂 they won’t cancel now i have 4 plus little ones. They will only collect if u have 3 or more so fingers crossed that i have more on Monday x. My left ovary is fairly hidden as it always is so she said may have more on that side 😂. And she reminded me that in 2018 they thought they would only collect 5 eggs and infact they collected 11 so im not so worried now. My lining is 6.4 so thats good as needs to be over 7 for collecting x


----------



## 8868dee

Is it just me cycling just now?
Hope everyone is good x 

so have another scan today - day 13 of stimms. Feeling very heavy in my ovary area and especially uncomfortable in my right ovary x so be interesting to see if ill be anymore ready lol 😂 x i also think ill be in this week for collecting xx


----------



## 8868dee

Absolute awful appointment it was today😢 

So the first nurse measured 3 and a couple results small ones and said was smaller than the last scan 😞 . So she called someone else in for a second opinion. The second nurse said i have 9 growing and now im to come back tomorrow at 10.

They then started having a ‘discussion’ / difference in opinion in front of me about how many and the size of the eggs i had 😞 . 

Not at all sure if either knew what they were looking at 😢😢😢 or even doing 😢😢. Having a didference of opinion about if one follicle was acta vessel  . They said don’t worry we do know what we are doing. Now I don’t know how many I actually have growing but am back tomorrow so hopefully someone else will do that scan. 

However the good news is that they said they wont cancel as i have eggs growing x 

I am so peed off and worried that I wont even have 2 eggs collected to transfer 😭😭😭. Not feeling any confidence in the nurses at all. I am back tomorrow morning at 10 am


----------



## Shortbread

Hello everyone 🙂 I came across this website yesterday after searching for an IVF forum and I was so excited when I came across this thread! This is our second round (first was in 2016 but was unsuccessful). I've been on down regulation injections (buserilin) for 8 days and I'm SO bloated! Also, the mood swings have started...luckily I have the most amazing husband! I've tried to look through all the other messages but there are so many! Where are you all in your protocols? ❤


----------



## 8868dee

Welcome shortbread

fortunatly I don’t get many symptoms of Dr in the past and only twinges and tiredness in my ovary area when on stimulation meds : however i am a slow responder so that may be why lol )xx good luck with your cycle x 

due to my slow response i am now on a new protocol called cetrotide which is more aggressive I believe im on the highest dose my clinic do which is 300 gonal f and 150 menopur and then cetrotide in evening x 

Afm: i am now on day 14 and had another scan this morning and i left feeling so much better than yesterday x

The nurse Alison was not happy when I explained how i left my appointment yesterday and kept apologising. She said while its always good to get a second opinion if necessary, its not good at all that at them having a discussion in front of me where they both were in disagreement as to whether what thwy could see was a bloody vessel or a follie. Also both nurses that scanned me yesterday were way off. My womb lining they said yesterday was 6.6 and today she measured it at 9.3 (it needs to be 7mm or over for collecting egg) she said no way would ot have grown 3mm in 1 day lol.

She also said i have 5 big egg follicles and 3 smaller ones so I’m in for collecting them either Thursday or Friday x she is gonna ring me this afternoon to confirm. They may decide for me to do an extra day of meds tomorrow to see of anymore catch up and get me back for a scan tomorrow and then have me in for collecting Friday but at latest friday for collecting them. She also said the scan is just a guide as to what they may collect, she said they may get more or less though hopefully not less. 
I had to also have a covid test so i can go into theatre.
So for me i am super excited and nervous xx hopefully ill get at least 4 incase any don’t make it x fingers crossed xx


----------



## Dusky7

I am so sorry Doj, so devastated for you, it is the hardest journey, sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Dusky7

What a few days you’ve had Dee!! Glad you are feeling better about it all now and praying you get some lovely eggs in a few days. I have very little faith in the staff at my clinic now, never feel seen or heard at all anymore sadly, they used to be amazing. Thank goodness you had a good one who gave you the proper numbers xx

Welcome Shortbread, wishing you so much luck! I am an imposter, I should be on next months now as my cycle keeps getting pushed back.

I am having my Covid jab on Thursday, I really wish I hadn’t delayed it now 🙄 but all the guidance seems to have changed so I am going for it 😬


----------



## Mudra85

Hi all,

Sorry for being slow to reply. Weirdly, I've stopped getting email alerts for this thread. I thought it'd been a bit quiet on here, but it was just that I wasn't getting the alerts. Very strange indeed.

8868dee - You're not the only one cycling. I'm going to be starting my FET cycle very soon. Literally counting down the days. Thanks for the reassurance on embryo thaw survival, I am looking for any excuse to worry that something will go wrong. I have quite a recent history of every result going against me so I feel I have to worry about every possible eventuality now. It sounds like you've had some stressful scan appointments. They definitely shouldn't have discussed their differences of opinion in front of you like that. It's worrying and intrusive enough without having a situation like that thrown into the mix. It sounds like your scan after that went much better. Good luck for your EC later on this week! 😘 

NRJ - I hope your time away did you the world of good! How did your call with the clinic go? 

Dusky - A mosaic embryo is where the lab find that some of the embryo cells they biopsy are chromosomally normal and some are chromosomally abnormal. In our case, our mosaic embryo has mostly normal cells, but a lower proportion of cells have an abnormality with a missing chromosome. We're having genetic counselling in July to understand what this means. Sorry to hear you've had yet more delays! x 

Doj - So sorry to hear it was a definite BFN this time! 😘 I was hoping that the first test you did was wrong. I hope you're taking it easy, but the disappointment must be so hard after everything you've been through to get to this stage. I'm starting norethisterone tomorrow, which I have to take for 12 days. I've estimated that I should start my next AF after stopping the norethisterone on the 7th July, so I'll start cetrotide then and go in for a baseline scan, where hopefully I'll get the go ahead to start estrogen medication. I'm going to be on cetrotide for 7 days from the beginning of my next AF, then progynova for estrogen support. Once my lining gets thick enough, I'll then be on a cocktail of progesterone: Crinone gel and Ultrogestan pessaries, and Lentogest intramuscular injections. They'll also have me on Inhixa blood thinning injections. Is this similar to what you took for your FET?

Shortbread - Hello and welcome! I hope the buserilin and bloating isn't causing you too much gyp. The bloating can get very uncomfortable and mood swings are no fun for anyone! Are you on the long protocol? I'm currently in the preparation month before starting my FET month. Hoping to transfer towards the end of July. I'm not looking forward to the mood swings I'm bound to have whilst on a cocktail of hormones either!


----------



## Dusky7

Mudra, I am due to start Norethisterone next week, if scan on Monday goes ok, I’ve never had it to induce a period before, is 12 days standard? Thanks x


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - Your scans sound so stressful, I understand the need to get a second opinion, but in no circumstance should there be an argument/disagreement in from of the patient/client/individual. 5 large follicles are great, I hope you get a couple more to catch up before your egg collection. Good luck for your scan tomorrow and egg collection potentially Friday. 

Shortbread - Welcome and good luck with everything. 

Dusky - Yeah to the COVID jab on Thursday. Yeah to be starting you next cycle, I have everything crossed for you. 

Mudra - Looks like we will be meeting in the next months chat and I might be a couple of weeks behind you. I had Inxia and the crinone gel, nothing else as it was a natural cycle (so no progynova) and I assume I didn't need the Lentogest as I naturally ovulated so that will have boosted my progesterone as well. 

Thank you for all the love and support. I am now focused on the next steps. Fortunately my consultant had a cancelation today so my appointment was brought forward to today. We have a good plan going forward, another biopsy to test for NK cells and EMMA, and bloods I am going to start of some vaginal probiotics, with the plan for my when my next AF arrives to do a natural FET as the results should be all back before the actual transfer.


----------



## 8868dee

Dusky: its really been awful love honestly  came away yesterday feeling awful but told Alison my favourite nurse and she couldn’t do anymore tp apologise and make me feel so much better x i felt that way like you when we last cycled at GCRM felt they got so nig that they didn’t listen and felt like i was on a conveyor belt towards the end one in one out which is why we changed x what jab you having? I had the oxford one x was fine no effecte from it apart from a slightly heavy arm x i am totally routing for you xx 

Mudra: I did wonder if anyone else was getting the email notifications because i am not either s ill have to go over my settings x ooh good luck with your cycle my little rainbow daughter wasborn from a frozen embryo. I am also used to everything going against me last fresh cycle was cancelled and the one before that was a bfn ( so was the fet from that cyce). This cycle i feel quite mixed but now the issue of yesterday has been resolved i am optimistic xx

Doj: it was very stressful i went home wnd went to bed 😭😭. When i am stressed I play music so all the way home i had my earphones on and played music. Absolutely they should not have had that discussion on what was and wasnt a follies in front of me made themselves lool incompetent. I said this to the nurse today and she agreed. X hopefully plain sailing from now. 


Afm: so i had the call this afternoon and the consultant wants me to go back to have another scan tomorrow so im to stimm tomorrow also to hopefully help the follies have a last push. I’ll probably trigger tomorrow night and then collect Friday all being well xx


----------



## Mudra85

Dusky - Taking norethisterone in the preparation cycle is standard in my clinic I think. I had to take it for 12 days for my IVF cycle and am doing the same for my FET cycle. However, I also have a friend at another clinic who only had to take norethisterone for 8 days before starting an IVF cycle, so I think it can vary based on the clinic you're at. Hopefully that answers your question, but happy to provide more info if you'd find it helpful. X

Doj - Sounds like we'll definitely be meeting in next month's chat. I'm glad you managed to get a consultation so quickly and that you have a good plan in place. Will you be having natural FET again or will it be medicated this time? If it's a natural then we'll probably be transferring quite close in time to each other I think.


----------



## Mudra85

8868dee - Interesting that you haven't been getting the email alerts either. I thought it was just me being technologically inept as per usual haha. Thanks for the luck! Really hoping I'm on the right side of luck this time🤞 I hope you are too and that this cycle works out for you. I'm pleased you're feeling a bit more optimistic after yesterday. I hope your scan tomorrow goes well! X


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: it is am now thinking it may be some sort of glitch. Strange though xx 

Hope everyone is doing well today 😚

Afm: had my scan today and all is still well, lining is 9.7 now so all good on that point. I have 7 big follicles now and some smaller but they probable wont catch up, my biggest are 20mm so am now ready to go. I am to get a phoncall this afternoon to confirm but im to take last of my cetrotide tonight and my trigger shot. Then collection on Friday morning.I am keeping my fingers crossed for at least 2eggs to be collected on Friday so we can put them both back, we usually have day 5 blasts which would be Tuesday i think as im sure day 1 is collecting day. I haven’t had a fresh cycle since 2018 lol 😂.If that timeframe is good ill be testing around the 10th July and my birthday is the 14thx


----------



## Mudra85

8868dee - Very strange indeed, but without me needing to change anything my email alerts have started up again. I'm glad your scan went well yesterday. Did you trigger last night? Keeping everything crossed that you get a good number of eggs tomorrow!


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: yes i triggered last night at 10pm and am in clinic at 8.45 tomorrow to go for collecting at 10am. Thank you so much i just hope to get 2 to transfer and at least 1 to freeze anything more is a bonus x


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - Thinking of you for your egg collection tomorrow! Fingers crossed you get 2 to transfer and a couple for the freezer.

Mudra - How is the norethisterone going? When do you stop them? When do you think you will have your transfer?


----------



## Mudra85

8868dee - Best of luck for your EC tomorrow. I hope all goes well and that you get something to transfer plus extra!

Doj -This is only my second day on the norethisterone and I've already had a full blown mood swing😂 I find it disrupts my sleep, which I think makes me much prone to mood swings. My last day on them is the 4th of July. Should get AF about 3 days after that and then all being well I should transfer about 18 days after that. I've guestimated that my transfer should be the last week of July. How are you doing now? Any idea when you'll be able to start your next FET cycle? (sorry if you've already said all this above)

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: thanks lovely i hope so 2 xx 

mudra: thank you sweet x i hope so xx


----------



## 8868dee

Morning  
Egg collecting this morning am in at 10am nut headed out now. I feel lots of discomfort this morning x can’t remember if that was same last time, I don’t think so so im not sure if it’s normal xx anyway ill update later xx


----------



## Mudra85

Morning 8868dee,

The discomfort you're feeling is hopefully a sign that your follicles have grown even more since you triggered. I had lots of discomfort a halfway through stims and then hardly anything in the couple of days before EC. I stimmed for less time than you though and everyone has very different symptoms. Hope all goes well today and will be thinking of you this morning 😘


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Mudra: i am ok and back home in bed, quite upset so this will probably be the only post for today. I only had 5 eggs collected which has upset me as im worried for them. This is the least amount ever collected before i had 7 and 11 collected and fingers crossed at least some fertilise x im just so emotional and worried x I’m going to have a nap as i feel very tired xx . Thanks for asking after me x i guess i just have to keep everything crossed xx 😘


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - I’m sorry that you are upset and disappointed post your egg collection. Fingers crossed that all 5 are amazing quality and make it to day 5. Go easy on yourself and take the time to recover. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudra85

8868dee - I'm so sorry to hear it didn't go as you'd hoped for. It's so hard getting worrying and upsetting news, especially just after you've just had your EC. If it's any consolation, I have a friend who's been having IVF at the same time as me, but for different reasons. She had 3 rounds of IVF where they collected between 3-7 eggs and each time they got 2 top grade blastocysts. I know that won't stop you worrying, but I thought I'd share to provide a little reassurance. Get some rest and look after yourself. Hoping that you get good news from the embryologists as the week progresses. Sending lots of hugs 😘


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: thanks lovely, I am i just am so so worried again tomorrow morning’s call x fingers crossed they all fertilise or the majority do x i am always hard on myself I kmow that x and i am happy we got 5 its just i worry that the less we get the more chance we won’t get to Transfer them x 

Mudra: thanks so much thatos good to hear x i guess the less i get im worried that it means that they won’t make it x

i amok in myself though and have slept tjos afternoon. I am working tomorrow which will pass the time but the embryologist is calling with fertilisation news in the morning x and transfer news i guess x


----------



## Pritamin

Hello everyone! Apologies for going off the radar for a while, I’ll try to catch up over the weekend.
So we are finally at the point where we I’ll have EC Monday morning. I have 3 follicles which I know isn’t a lot but it’s one more than we had last time so I’m happy with that.
I was on a high amount of cocktail of 300 gonal F and 150 menopur which is the same cocktail that gave us our daughter (then we had 7 eggs, 3 made to Blastos = 1 daughter). I try to prepare myself that we won’t even get to ET again but at the same time I find myself being hopeful.
This is our last go with own eggs and will move to DE if this isn’t successful.
I’ll follow up with personals later on this weekend.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey pritamin how are you? Good luck for collection on Monday x

Afm: so have had the dreaded day 1 call, so out of 5 that were collected, 1 was immature which left 4. One didn’t fertilise which means that we have only 3 left, i am sad about this but it is what it is. One of the 3 left is slightly elongated which i have no idea what that means . Will it survive I hope so but have no idea. So we are bookef in for day 5 transfer Wednesday 12 pm. If things don’t look good then they will get me in short notice On day 3 which is Monday x am super nervous for Wednesday now x

i am now preparing myself for no transfer, if this is the case does anyone know of there is anything ican do to improve my egg count ? And quality? X


----------



## 8868dee

Also does anyone know if DHEA has a positive impact on egg quality of so how do i get some coz if this is no transfer then ill be going again depending on what my clinic doctor says x


----------



## Mudra85

8868dee - Glad a rest did you good and that you have some fertilised. Although the wait for those embryology calls is brutal. I always found I was too nervous to ask the right or enough questions when they called. Hoping you get to do your transfer on Wednesday. On your question about DHEA, I've read that it can help with egg count and quality with an IVF cycle. However, I think you'd need to have your DHEA levels checked so that they can prescribe the right dose for you. Too much DHEA can have a negative effect otherwise. From what I know, you can't get DHEA in the UK, but I've seen bottles of it in my clinic before so you may be able to get it from your clinic. I think some people also try their luck and order it from the US, but not sure what success they have with actually receiving it.

Pritamin - Thanks for the update. I hope your EC goes well on Monday!


----------



## Pritamin

Doji - i'm not sure if you're still reading this thread but I'm so sorry for your BFN but I'm glad you have a good plan in place for next month. The good thing about Natural FET that you can just go the next month. Do you still have 4 in the freezer if i remember correctly?

Dee - i'm so sorry that some of the collected eggs did not fertilise. Fingers crossed you have your golden embryo amongst the three. Those 3 are still down from 5 so the chances are you might have a good one in there.
Re your question about egg quantity and quality. I don't think there is much with strong scientific evidence that you can do to improve quantity, i heard about stem cell therapy but only the other day my doctor told me that scientists are still trying to come up with a way to increase egg count but to no avail. In terms of quantity I only just read about DHEA never actually tried it due to the fact that it's quite controversial. My consultant suggested 600mg Ubiquinol for at least 3 months before we start a cycle as that's got a little bit of evidence that it might actually improve quality. Not that it helped me in my last cycle as neither of the two embryos made it past day 3 but you never know.

AFM - I have EC at 10:30 tomorrow morning. i feel really calm about it but i'm sure this will all change as soon as i wake up and i anxiously wait to hear if they were all mature, then how many fertilised then the dreaded wait to see if they actually make it.

hello everyone else!!


----------



## Pritamin

So I had EC this morning and to our surprise they collected 4 eggs!! We only had 3 follicles so one most have contained two.
I’m very pleased with this as I never expected to have a bonus egg.
Now we are in the wait for the dreaded call tomorrow morning to find out how many fertilised.
One step at time. One step at a time….


----------



## dojiejo

Pritamin - What a great egg collection with a surprise egg hiding. Good luck for your fertilisation. I have 3 PGS normal embryos left in the freeze and 1 low mosaic.

Mudra85 - Sorry I do

8868dee - DHEA can go either in regards to egg quality. They recommend getting blood test before starting. I think I remember you saying you have PCOS. I used myo inositol for 3 months before my last egg collection (with ubiquinol, omega 3, zita west pregnancy vitamin and N-acetyl cysteine) the clinic also uses growth hormone as part of their stimulation protocol. I definitely had a better response to my last egg collection. I have my fingers crossed for your next update from the embryologist. I have everything crossed for your day 5 transfer.


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: thanks love i think i will ask my clinic about the DHEA to see what they say xx 

Pritamin: thanks love i think the best thing for me to do is to talk to my consultant xx woohop congratulations on 4 eggs x hope the call went well if u had it already xx

doj: no love I don’t have PCOS just no tubes lol 😂 xx thanks so much for the info on DhEa xx 😚

afm:, had a call yesterday we still have 3 embryos and 1 is text book one is slightly behind but didn’t say about the last one. Booked in tomorrow at 12.15 for transfer xx . While i am super happy we have 3 embryos left i am now thinking about another fresh cycle even though this was our lasy one lol 😂 just in case xx


----------



## Pritamin

Dee - great news that the 3 are still going!! Textbook sounds really promising but don’t write the other 2 off. My daughter was initially graded worst out of the 3 blastos we had and here she is. Just perfect 
funny how we have so many last cycles 🤣

so I had my call this morning. Out of the 4 eggs only 3 were mature and 2 fertilised. For some reason the clinic told them to do Icsi even though we always just had conventional ivf.
I was initially booked in for a day 5 transfer but then my consultant suggested to have day 3 transfer instead to give it the best chance.
Whereas I think that If an embryo doesn’t make it outside the womb it wouldn’t make it inside either but that’s probably not the case, there’s simply just isn’t a way to know.
So we decided we are going to go with the consultant’s suggestion and put both back on Thursday. If we still have both that is 🙏🏼🤞🏼
so here we go, our final go with own egg….🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Dusky7

Sorry I’ve been off again… 

Dee, so so much luck to you for tomorrow hon, have been thinking of you lots x I hope and pray that you will not need to go again!! I took DHEA this cycle, have been asking my consultant about for 12 years, used to be a bit dubious but apparently stats are really good now. He said yes this time so I got them from the US, also took ubiquinol, PQQ and omega 3, who knows if it made any difference though… we got 12 but ended up with 3 good embies.

Mudra, hope you’re doing ok on the Norethisterone, i have been on it to get control before instead of normal OCP. I was going to be on it to induce period this time, but change of plan.

Prit, loads of luck to you for Thursday, how are you feeling?

I went backfor my scan yesterday, now they have said to just wait for day 1, then they’ll scan me again and start Buserelin (she said Buserelin can sometimes thicken the lining?! Never heard that before?).

but tbh I don’t even know if we will get to use our embies, DH said last week that he had had enough and didn’t want to do it anymore, completely devastated doesn’t even cover it! I don’t know what to do!


----------



## Pritamin

oh Dusky, I’m so sorry your DH is feeling at the end of his tether. While we are going through hoops and loops during a cycle, they are mostly just bystanders and the all consuming feeling of the process hits them harder.
I have had my DH saying a few times that he had enough and can’t deal with the stress of it anymore as it has taken over our lives but then after a few days he is back in the game.
I am sure he’ll be the same, can’t imagine him throwing the towel in when you still have some embies left. Thinking of you xxx

Dee - best of luck for tomorrow, how many will you put back?

AFM - I’m feeling fine about day 3. It’s not much we can do about it. At least this way I’ll get to transfer. It was such a devastating blow to learn in March that none of our embryos made it past day 3 so maybe 2 weeks hoping is better. Who knows?! I certainly don’t.
I also read this article which makes me feel much better about my day 3 transfer as it seems to suggest that in my case day 3 would give better chance than day 5.








Day 3 or day 5 embryo transfer - what's better


What is the difference between day 3 and 5 blastocyst transfer? How many fertilized eggs make it to day 3? What are day 3 embryo transfer success rates? Check out now




www.myivfanswers.com





Xx


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you, he has said this before but I really think this maybe it…

My DD was a day 3er, everything is so crossed for you xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: aww thats good news to hear x lets hope no matter the grade 1will take xx ha ha yep i have had 3 last cycles lol 😂, my issue is I don’t want to give up x aww yay to two fertilising x 😘 so u and I should be testing around same time ? Eek so excited and nervous x do u test early? I l can’t help myself and have got 20 first response and clear blue 😱😱. Tho I don’t usually test until 6/7dpt x i am putting 2 back and hoping to freeze one but we will see what they say x just remember lovely x the best place for your embies is in ur tummy to jwlp them get what they need, maybe they just need to be back sooner to get nice n cosy x fingers crossed for you x 

Dusky x how are you? Aww thanks lvoe i am super nervous this time x and have to do it on my own 😭. Andrew is duty (in the royal navy) so he has to etay at work 24 hours and it had to be today grr 😠 x so am on the train now x. Oh no 😞 sorry to hear your DH is feeling down about doing it x it is a super hard journey xx 😘 fingers crossed you can both still do it x take Care x . Good luck with the scan x

Afm: so its my transfer day today and no phone calls since Monday so im hoping thats a good sign x im hoping for the 2 best to be transferred but i am super nervous more than the last fet which failed in November x . I’m having to do it on my own again x but its ok x i have my angel baby necklace on to keep me company x I’m hoping they will tell me the grading x


----------



## 8868dee

So thats me all pupo with 2 embies safety back  one graded at 4AB and one hatching blast at 5CC. So one excellent and one they class as poor x the third ome is a morula and is being given 1 extra day to go to blast so fingers crossed for that one.
Because the poor one is already hatching if could still go to pregnancy but is significantly less quality than the other. They ssaid i was nest to put both back as they wouldn’t freeze the 5CC anyway so fingers crossed one of them manage to implant x
OTD is 10th July xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pritamin

Yay, Dee! Huge congrats on being PUPO!! I think the hatching blast sounds soooooo promising. My daughter was a hatching 3BB. Fingers crossed for you.
You made me laugh with the amount of tests you bought 🤣🤣
I don’t know if I will test early. I tested couple of days early on two cycles (one was a CP the other my daughter) and held out until OTD with our last FET which was a BFN. Since this is our last try with OE, I might just want to stay in the PUPO bubble as long as I can. Or I might just go stir crazy and test early. I have no clue 🤣

anyway, you enjoy your PUPO stage, 10th July is very close 
Are you doing anything for the 2ww in terms of special diet?


----------



## Dusky7

Congrats on being PUPO Dee x Hope you’re resting up and enjoying some sunshine too. Everything is so crossed for you hon xx

good luck for today Prit 👍🏻🙏🤞 xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: good luck with transfer today x i am routing for you xx ha ha glad i made u laugh lol x i cant help it x I understand you wanting to remain in the pupo bubble and so do i but I can’t not know 😂😂😘😘, I’m too impatient x . To be honest im kinda well of i test early and ite negative then ill be disappointed but I know that it can change x i feel so positive more than when i had collection x i was disappointed to only get 5. Its the most meds i have had yet it produced less weird, im wondering if it was maybe to much stimm medication or just one of those things x . No not doing anything special . My clinic say there is nothing that can influence it so just to take it easy for 24 hours then go back to normal xxx

afm: so my wee morula embryo made it to blast overnight but it’s such poor quality that not suitable for freezing and wouldn’t make the thaw so we have only these 2 inside my tummy. So this was going to be my final cycle but as we dont have ant to put in the freezer if this doesnt work then we will go again so just un case i best get saving x

Dusky how are you doing today? Thank you soo much x 

Hope everyone else is doing well x this thread is relatively quiet now x im wondering if we should be here or a july thread lol 😂 xx


----------



## Pritamin

So I’m officially PUPO with two embryos safely put back in.
One of them was an 8 cell and the other a 7 cell and the embryologist said she had hopes for them. So now I have hopes for her that she was right 🤣
They used embryo glue whatever that is.

my test is on 15th July. Fingers crossed 🤞🏼

I will post the same on the July thread to start it going


----------



## Pritamin

Actually the July / August thread is not open for posts yet so I emailed the moderator.


----------



## dojiejo

8868dee - I'm so sorry about thinking you had PCOS, struggling to keep up with everything. Even though they wouldn't have frozen your 5CC, I feel like it is a good sign that it is already hatching. Everything crossed for your two embryos. 

Pritamin - Congrats on being PUPO. I understand your hesitant about D3 transfers but there seems to be some evidence that borderline embryos do better in the uterus rather than outside of the body. It is exciting that you have managed a transfer this cycle. Everything crosse for you. 

Dusky - Your cycles have been so stressful for you. Sorry that your DH has said he doesn't want to continue anymore, it is such a difficult time for you both. Have you accessed any counselling through your clinic? Clearly counselling isn't for everyone but might be worth it to talk it all through.


----------



## Sharry

Whoops sorry I did not know it was locked, wondered why it was so quiet ! Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: whoop whoop congratulations on joining the pupo bus lol x good luck x when is OTD? I have heard of embryo glue but never had it x so unsure of it tbh xx 

doj: thats ok love i am same sometimes hard to keep up with everything xx 😚 aww thanks so much i hope one of the two implants xx fxx how are you?


----------



## SuperMaria

Pritamin said:


> AFM - I’m feeling fine about day 3. It’s not much we can do about it. At least this way I’ll get to transfer. It was such a devastating blow to learn in March that none of our embryos made it past day 3 so maybe 2 weeks hoping is better. Who knows?! I certainly don’t.
> I also read this article which makes me feel much better about my day 3 transfer as it seems to suggest that in my case day 3 would give better chance than day 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 3 or day 5 embryo transfer - what's better
> 
> 
> What is the difference between day 3 and 5 blastocyst transfer? How many fertilized eggs make it to day 3? What are day 3 embryo transfer success rates? Check out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.myivfanswers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xx


Hi @Pritamin I'm just jumping here to say that none of my embryos (11) made it to day 5 in the lab but I had a transfer with a Day 3 and currently I'm 17w pregnant! I used to think like you and I was obsessed with blastocyst stage only but clearly this is not the case! My embryo made it in my belly!! Best of luck for the 15th!! 🤞


----------



## Pritamin

SuperMaria said:


> Hi @Pritamin I'm just jumping here to say that none of my embryos (11) made it to day 5 in the lab but I had a transfer with a Day 3 and currently I'm 17w pregnant! I used to think like you and I was obsessed with blastocyst stage only but clearly this is not the case! My embryo made it in my belly!! Best of luck for the 15th!! 🤞


awww, supermaria, thanks for this. It’s filling me with hope.
It’s our last go with own eggs so I’m feeling the pressure a bit. Hopefully my embryos don’t 

massive congratulations on your pregnancy ❤


----------



## Dusky7

Congratulations on being PUPO Prit, how are you feeling? 

How are you doing Dee?

Doj, I have been having counselling there for the last 6 months, ironically they changed the rules and the last one was just before he said this. I can’t afford to have it privately. I am praying he will change his mind, the clinic don’t even know yet… I am meant to call with day1 in a week or two… 😬 xx


----------



## Dusky7

Didn’t see the last few posts for some reason, huge congratulations Super Maria xx


----------



## 8868dee

Congratulations Supermaria x 

Dusky: I’m ok quite positive about my cycle 1 week today os OTD x i am worried though as i feel like my af is comingbut just hoping its the progesterone x and nothing else x


----------



## Pritamin

Dusky7 said:


> Congratulations on being PUPO Prit, how are you feeling?
> 
> How are you doing Dee?
> 
> Doj, I have been having counselling there for the last 6 months, ironically they changed the rules and the last one was just before he said this. I can’t afford to have it privately. I am praying he will change his mind, the clinic don’t even know yet… I am meant to call with day1 in a week or two… 😬 xx


so, so hard Dusky. Are you two talking about it or is he like my DH, the more I press him the less he is eager.
I hope it will be just a case of him ‘resigning’ to the fact when AF comes.
It’s just incomprehensible not to do a FET when you have embryos in the freezer. Xxx

I’m feeling Ok. It’s only been a couple of days and I’m always quite positive in the first week of 2WW. I’m just hoping that my two beauties that were put back are not both blastocysts and getting ready to make their bed for the next 9 months!! 🙏🏼
I know the odds are stack against us, what with my low AMH and crap egg quality but it’s not over until it’s over. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Fingers crossed for you pritamin xxzx


----------



## Mudra85

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well.

Sorry for taking a while to respond. My email alerts have strangely stopped again.

Doj - How are you doing? What stage are you at now? 

8868dee & Pritamin - Congrats to you both on being PUPO! How're you both finding the 2WW? Lots of luck!!! 🤞🤞

Dusky - today is my last day on the norethisterone. I've not found it as bad this time as the first time I took it. How're you doing now? Sorry to hear your DH is saying he's had enough. IVF can really take it's toll, but I hope he agrees to go ahead despite what he's saying at the moment.

SuperMaria - Big congrats on your pregnancy!! 

AFM - Today is my last day on the norethisterone. I think my AF should show up on Wednesday and if it does then I'll be starting cetrotide injections and going in for a baseline scan. Other than that I have to say it's been a bit of a crap couple of weeks. Have had quite a few pregnancy announcements to contend with, the hardest of which being my brother in law and his DP. It's all the harder given it's not easy to avoid them as they live a stone's throw away.


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: hi lovely, i have felt really sick yesterday to the point i was almost sick but thankfully not. The 2WW is head doing because i feel pregnant 😭 however i know its just the progesterone. I have twinges in my ovary area and in the mood even though we aren’t doing that throughout the 2ww lol. good luck with the injections and this cycle love i have everything crossed for you xx . I keep getting my social media full of pregnancy announcements 😭😭😭 happy for them but frustrating me that we have to do ivf to even try xx 😘 keep your spirits up lovely x 

Afm: having pregnancy symptoms but i know its just the progesterone lol x hope everyone is doing well?, i am 5dp5dt, halfway there lol 😂. Question, does anyone know how many days after trigger does the shot leave ur system? Just so i am able to figure out best to test and not get a false positive ? X


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Prit, he’s not a talker 🙄 It’s certainly not over til it’s over, PMA 👍🏻

Mudra, 🤞AF turns up when she is meant to.

Dee, it is so cruel how the prog mimics the same symptoms, everything is crossed for you. I have 3 days in my head but don’t know if that is right tbh xxx


----------



## Pritamin

Ah Mudra, it’s always so hard to read all these announcements on ** especially that they make you feel twice as bad as you feel sh.t about feeling sad about these announcements.
But it’s so, so hard. It was one of the reasons why I never put anything on ** about being pregnant. It still felt really raw and if I could spare one person from feeling **** then it was worth it.
I hope Af shows on Wednesday and you can start your FET xx

Dee - I think it’s about 10 days so maybe wait a couple of more days before you test 

oh Dusky - fingers and everything crossed for you that he’ll come around. 🤞🏼🤞🏼


----------



## whedaj

Hi all,

First time posting on here so learning the ropes! Had our first round of IVF June/July, official test day is 12/07/2021!
Only had 4 eggs collected after stim injections for 15 days, all 4 fertilised, one was better than the others and did ET on day 3 with an 8 cell, the others didn't grow and didn't make it to freezing. 

Have followed this thread and will read up and nip back to see how you all get on  xo


----------



## Pritamin

Hi Whedaj,
welcome and good luck with your cycle. I also had an 8 cell and 7 cell transferred and OTD is 15/07.
Maybe best if you move across to the July / August board. Hopefully it will get busier as more people start cycling and join.
Here's the link: (3 Cycle Buddies July/ August 2021 | Fertility Friends Support Forum


----------



## Mudra85

Dee - Hopefully it's more than just the progesterone you're feeling! Not too long till your OTD now. I really hope it's a positive! Well done for nearly making it through the 2WW! My social media was also full of pregnancy announcements, so I logged out of it months ago and I feel better for it. It's one of those situations where virtually everyone I know has gotten pregnant in the last 12 months. It's nearly been a year to the day that I had my TMFR, so this month will be hard enough. I think I'm getting more anxious the closer I get to transferring and a close family pregnancy announcement feels like a massive kick in the guts at the worst possible time. Fortunately they know our situation and understand that it's not something I can currently be around. The whole thing is just awkward though. Thanks for the kind words, I do need to try and keep my spirits up. As for your question about the trigger shot, I think I read somewhere that it can take about 10 days to fully leave your system, but I wouldn't quote me on that. 

Pritamin - Yep, that's exactly it. You feel even worse for feeling bad about someone else's pregnancy news. I never posted a scan photo or announced on social media when I was pregnant before either. I wouldn't even dream of it now because I wouldn't want to make anyone else feel bad, as far as that's possible. AF came 2-3 days after I stopped taking Norethisterone last time so I'm hoping it shows up roughly about the same this time around.

Hi Whedaj - Good luck for testing on the 12th!

I'll see you all over on the July / August thread.


----------



## 8868dee

Dusky: it is awful how they do x ha ha 3days lol think its longer than that x. How are you doing?

pritamin: ahh i see it’s been 13 days so i think ill be safe to test tomorrow 😱🤣🥰🤣 am dying to test lol xx

Whedja: welcome love and good luck with the 12th x my OTD is 10th fx fx. My birthday is the 14th was hoping for a bfp birthday present lol x fingers crossed x


Mudra: aww love it is hard this journey, i am same tho people im around just expect me to get on with it when people announce they r expecting 😞. I am going to test tomorrow morning because iwill Be 7dp so if it has worked I reckon i would get a faint positive by then x


----------



## Dusky7

Whedja, welcome, wishing you lots of luck 🍀 

oops, got that very wrong then, don’t know where I got 3 days from 😆

So… he’s changed his mind!!! 🙄😬😆😃👍🏻 just waiting on Af then in for a scan before starting Buserelin (new way round for me). Am
So happeeeeee 😃😃😃

thinking of you Dee 🤞🙏 xx


----------



## Pritamin

Whoop Dusky, that's brilliant news. I actually feel relieved for you!! 
best of luck for your cycle. May this be your lucky one after a bit of a bumpy start.

Dee - thinking of you.


----------



## 8868dee

Dusky: so please ur dh has changed his mind x whoop whoop x totally routing that this cycle is positive for you x 

Thanks Dusky and Pritamin xx i tested this morning 7dp5dt on a internet cheapie and morrisons own one and both stark white BFN’s i am devastated as its only 3 days before OTD so if anything was going to show i believe it would ny now 😭😭😭😭. I have some frer and clearblue coming via Amazon today which i will test again then but I doubt it will change. I also have a digi upstairs which i will save until OTD as my clinic don’t do a beta 😭😭😭. Though i think it’s easier not to have to go in when its a no x.
I don’t know where to go from here, we don’t have any frosties and upon review i am worried he will say to not do anymore cycles but I don’t even know of we can raise the money anymore 😭😭😭😞.

I know its still a little early but there is only 3 days till OTD i doubt it will change. i still have twinges in my right ovary that I thought was a good sign, now i think its just the progesterone 😢😢😢😢. I am so devastated 😭😭😞


----------



## 8868dee

Update* me frer arrived and its also negative 😭😭. I now have lost all hope as its only 3days till OTD


----------



## Dusky7

Oh Dee I am so so sorry. It is absolutely crushing! We are here for you and I’m thinking of you so much. It is hard not to think that life can be so cruel and unfair sometimes! Take some time and look after yourself, I am so sorry xxx


----------



## Mudra85

So sorry so hear this Dee! As Dusky says, take the time you need and take care of yourself. Sending you hugs ❤


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks Dusky and Mudra x I appreciate it a lot. 
I don’t honestly know what i am doing wrong. This is my 3rd transfer at this clinic and no snifter of a bfp all stark white. I am literally willing a lone to show up but nothing x I think its aafe to say it’s a no this time again xx. I am super devastated. Don’t want to do anything or leave the house


----------



## Mudra85

It is so difficult Dee. Devasting going through all the motions to then find out it hasn't worked (although there are still a couple of days till your OTD so there may still be some hope). Can completely relate to that feeling of not wanting to leave the house or do anything. I think that's to be expected right now and that feeling may be hard to shake off for a little while. Have you got anyone you can talk to about it, if you feel like talking about it that is? I know it's really helped me having good friends I can talk to. Sometimes you just need someone to share, cry, rant with etc. It won't make the situation better, but getting it off your chest may provide some temporary light relief.

Have you contacted your clinic yet about the result or will you do that on your OTD?


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: it really is so difficult , this os the worst i have ever felt with a bfn. On one i was certain it wouldn’t work. Never have i been so super positive about it working. I guess the more positive the harder the fall, i do have people to lean on but as much as they are there for me they don’t fully understand. I don’t want to bother anyone just hide all and pretend all is ok is how ill get past it.
I have 2 days till my offical OTD though I know the test won’t change. FRER have always been bob on for me, gonna use my clear-blue digi and a FRER to confirm on OTD. I keep thinking maybe its a late implanter and after OTD it will show up but I need to be realistic.
So sorry for bringing this thread down  

How are you doing ?


----------



## Mudra85

I'm so sorry you're having to go through this Dee. It really is so unfair and rubbish! I know what you mean about having people you can speak to but feeling like they can't fully understand what you're going through. I understand that feeling of not wanting to bother people too but sometimes people do really want to help if at all they can. You shouldn't have to suffer it alone. You're not bringing this thread down at all. Don't be so hard on yourself lovely 😘 

I'm ok, thank you for asking❤ Not much new with me today.


----------



## 8868dee

Mudra: thanks so much o appreciate it a lot. Still negative now and i guess it won’t change by tomorrow xx my DH wants us to go again and so do I but I’m just scares it will go this way again.


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Dee, sending you a massive virtual hug.
Please don’t be silly, you’re not bringing this thread down. This is exactly the time and place where you can and should express all your feelings. We all know too well what you’re going through.
We’ve all been there thinking that BFN can turn into BFP on OTD and for some this really was the case.
If we don’t even have hope left then what’s the point!? 

xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: thanks so much for your kind words, it is true i am hoping it will change but as I’m 9dp5dt today and still negative then i know i am out. I am devastated . My dh wants to go again after the review and so do i i just don’t know how we can keep affording it. I also am worried it will happen again, i just hope next time we can get some frosties that way it wont seem so bad hopefully x


----------



## Pritamin

I’m very sorry Dee, totally devastated for you.
You just feel numb and aimless. It’s a horrible place to be 
But!! It is a good start that both you and your hubby are on the same page about wanting to go again. That is probably the biggest hurdle that you didn’t even have to take.
You two sound like a great team to me so I’m sure you’ll make it work.
Let us know what your clinic says once you’ve spoken to them.
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: thanks lovely we are a good team x he is absolutely devastated like me  . Cant even face work tomorrow but i have to. I’m sure ill be fine just i think next time i will not expect ot to be 100% work like this time i ready thought it was going to.

so i have to email my result then they will go over my notes and get back to me in a few weeks it says. X if no Af 48-72 hours from tomorrow then im to test again. I have progesterone to do tonight andin the morning hut thats it. Is it worth doing that or just stop now ? X


----------



## 8868dee

I am just looking into improving my eggs quality for next time now, and though i have previously mentioned DHEA i am looking into CO Q12 as there has been reaearch in 2009 on rats and 2018 and it says it helps with quality. Has any of you used it before? If so did it help ?
I am not sure others than in here where to put this post lol 😂


----------



## Pritamin

Do you mean CoQ10. If yes, then yes I have heard the same and was told by my consultant to take 600mg ubiquinol daily for at least 3 months before starting a cycle.
Ubiquinol is the more concentrated form of CoQ10. I did take it but don’t know if it improved quality or not. Not yet at least.
It can also improve sperm quality - 200mg daily for men.
I’ve been where you were before I was just so over it that I stopped taking progesterone before OTD (when I tested early and had BFN that is) but everyone is different. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Yea that is what i meant pritamin thank you. Ahh ill look into ubiquinol thanks x if it helps then thats good x. Yeah i am only delaying my period so i am not taking the last 2 pesseries no point x i just want to try and get past this x


----------



## 8868dee

As I already know my BFN was still there this morning on clear blue digi and frer so thats me stopped progesterone and if no af in 48-72 hours im to retest though i don’t think I will as i feel my af is just gonna be around the corner x i would ay I wont test early next time but i will lol 😂. I guess im just to wait for the clinic now to give me some plan for next time. 

I will pop in to hopefully a bfp from you pritamin x good luck lovely xx routing for u x


----------



## whedaj

Hiya everyone, just thought I'd update on the sad news of our BFN this morning on OTD too :-( Hope you're all okay x


----------



## Pritamin

Wheday - I’m so sorry to hear about your BFN. It’s so cruel and this whole journey sucks.
It’s all about the destination and I do hope you will get there.
Do you have any Frosties left?
I know it’s still so fresh so unless you’re like me and already planning next steps, take some time out.

afm - my otd is on Thursday and I started spotting last night. I know spotting and brown / pink blood is nothing to worry about but I just knew we were out.
I didn’t tell my DH about it last night and this morning he woke up and told me he had a dream that I had my period.
My spotting is now much heavier and though it’s still brownish I know this is it.
I’ll still take progesterone today and then I’ll do a test tomorrow morning because I know my clinic would tell me to do one.
I will also contact the Czech clinic today so we can start the process of donor egg ivf.

lots of love to all xx


----------



## Dusky7

I am so sorry Whedaj, it is so utterly devastating! There are no magical words of comfort that will make a difference, if only!! take care of yourself x 

Pritamin so so sorry my lovely, have you taken a test?

Dee, have been thinking of you lots, sending you big hugs. I took Ubiquinol and DHEA for 6 months before (because of delays, they say 3 is plenty). Only got 3 Frosties but are good quality 🤞 I just pray they are stickers 🙏 take care lovely xx


----------



## Pritamin

Hi dusky, thanks.
I haven’t taken a test yet simply because I didn’t have it at home. Was planning to buy it on Wednesday so I don’t tempt myself to test early. But my period just really wanted to come….
I bought some now though so will test tomorrow morning.
I think this is one of the most pointless and quite frankly cruelest thing.
Testing with morning urine mixed with blood (sorry TMI), what’s the point??


----------



## Dusky7

I am so sorry, you have been through so much, sending you lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Shortbread

Thank you for all the lovely hellos lovelies! I didn't get an email notification for some reason which is why it's taken me so long to reply!

I'm on the long protocol. Once I started Menopur 375 everything just kinda calmed down which was great!!
I'm taking the Ovitrelle this evening ready for egg collection on Wednesday morning. I have at 17 eggs so I'm very hopeful! 
At my scan this morning they told me my ovaries are touching now, my left one sits at the top rather than the left so they're a bit closer than they qould be usually anyway buy as they're massive now they obviously wanted to say a quick hello 😂


----------



## 8868dee

Whedja: so sorry to hear you had a bfn also x take it easy lovely x 

pritamin: oh no  really hope it isnt af and the test is positive lovely xx good luck testing tod

dusky: thanks so much lovely am routing for you x have you had transfer yet ? X do you think the co Q10 are ok to but them off Amazon? X 

shortbread:good luck on ur cycle x

afm: my af arrived the day after stopping progesterone and just waiting on my review really x

good luck everyone am routing for you x


----------



## Dusky7

Not yet hon, not started anything, have scan today to see if I can start Buserelin and estrogen at the same time, new for me! Yes I did, I’ll have a look at home and send you a pic of what I got, and dhea x big hugs xx


----------



## 8868dee

Aww good luck at your scan Dusky x


----------



## dojiejo

Sorry I have missed a few updates, we went to a wedding now my DW has COVID.

Dee - really sorry about your BFN, good luck with your review. Sending you lots of strength.

Wheday - Really sorry about you BFN, thinking of you. Good luck with your review.

Pritamin - Completely devastated for you, sending you lots of love! 

Dusky - Good luck with starting your cycle.


----------



## 8868dee

Doj: oh no x u both ok ? X aww thanks love gonna move on and hopefully start another one soon x


----------



## Shortbread

Hello lovelies...so we got terrible news. Ibhad my eggs collected (12) on Wednesday (2 weeks ago tomorrow) and when we had the phone call to update us the following morning we were told none of them had matured 😭 we are devastated. I developed OHSS too so I've had a very uncomfortable 10 days of massive bloating, pain in my lower stomach and pelvis. It finally subsided towards the end of last week but my ovaries feel sore?! I had really bad period cramps on Saturday night to Sunday evening but nothing since and no sign of my period. I don't know when to expect it and I've messaged the fertility clinic but honestly I think now they've had their money they're just not interested. I'm waiting for a response but they said it will take 24-48hours. Just feel like I'm stumbling around in the dark 😭


----------

